# Found in Translation του Μάικλ Κάνιγχαμ: Ομοιότητες και διαφορές στο ρόλο του συγγραφέα και του μεταφραστή



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

Άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε πριν από 10 ημέρες (2/10/2010) στην εφημερίδα New York Times, με την υπογραφή του βραβευμένου με Πούλιτζερ Μάικλ Κάνιγχαμ. Στην Ελλάδα κυκλοφορούν τα βιβλία του _Οι ώρες_ (_The Hours_) σε μετάφραση του Λύο Καλοβυρνά, και _Ιδιαίτερες μέρες_ (_Specimen Days_) σε μετάφραση της Ρένας Λέκκου-Δάντου. Φέτος κυκλοφόρησε έξω το βιβλίο του _By Nightfall_. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το άρθρο του έχει συζητηθεί, είναι ενδιαφέρον και καλογραμμένο, και το αναφέρω επειδή και το απόλαυσα και... διαφωνώ.

AS the author of “Las Horas,” “Die Stunden” and “De Uren” — ostensibly the Spanish, German and Dutch translations of my book “The Hours," but actually unique works in their own right — I’ve come to understand that all literature is a product of translation. That is, translation is not merely a job assigned to a translator expert in a foreign language, but a long, complex and even profound series of transformations that involve the writer and reader as well. “Translation” as a human act is, like so many human acts, a far more complicated proposition than it may initially seem to be.

Συνέχεια εδώ (3 ιστοσελίδες).​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2010)

Ίσως άσχετο, ίσως σχετικό, θα ξέρω όταν προλάβω να διαβάσω το πιντιέφι και να ξεκοκαλίσω τον ιστότοπο:

the entrepreneurial linguist, (The Book)


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και από ένα γρήγορο περιδιάβασμα που έκανα στα διάφορα thread κατάλαβα ότι ασχολείστε περισσότερο με τη μετάφραση λέξεων και όρων που δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά (καλό αυτό και χρήσιμο) και πολύ πολύ λιγότερο με ουσιαστικά θέματα που αφορούν στην "οντολογία" ή τη "φιλοσοφία" της μετάφρασης και της μεταφραστικής πράξης. Βρήκα όχι απλώς ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του Michael Cunningham αλλά εύστοχο και ουσιαστικό και δεν καταλαβαίνω πού διαφωνεί ο Nickel ή μάλλον γιατί δεν κοινοποιεί τις διαφωνίες του. Η συζήτηση για αυτό το άρθρο θα ήταν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα από την ατέλειωτη συζήτηση για το κάπνισμα, π.χ., που ανακυκλώνει συνεχώς πασίγνωστα σαθρά επιχειρήματα και υποκειμενικές ιδιοτελείς απόψεις, ή την ενθουσιώδη συμμετοχή πολλών μελών του φόρουμ σε ασήμαντα θέματα που δεν ενισχύουν (αν δεν θίγουν) τη σοβαρότητα του μπλογκ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2010)

Επιτέλους, το διάβασα :)
Νομίζω πως σε πολλά πράγματα αναφέρει απλώς τις προσωπικές του προτιμήσεις. Κι εγώ επίσης δε συμφωνώ με κάποια από αυτά που λέει, όπως π.χ. με το παρακάτω:
Most readers, of course, wouldn’t be able to tell you that they respond to those three words because they are soothing and symmetrical, but most readers register the fact unconsciously. You could probably say that meaning is the force we employ, and music is the seduction. It is the translator’s job to reproduce the force as well as the music.

“Chiamami Ismaele.” 
Ο Μέλβιλ γράφει «Call me Ishmael», ο Cunningham θεωρεί την πρόταση μελωδική (εγώ, π.χ., όχι), και θεωρεί ότι πρέπει ο μεταφραστής να μεταφέρει και τη μουσικότητα της φράσης. Όταν, ωστόσο, το ρήμα call σε κάθε γλώσσα δεν είναι μουσικό (η προστακτική του στα τουρκικά, π.χ, είναι çağırın, βαρύ και παχύ παχύ, μουσικό ουχί, ωστόσο), τι κάνει ο μεταφραστής; Ψάχνει να βρει ένα άλλο ρήμα; Και αν ναι, ποιο θα είναι αυτό, όταν ο συγγραφέας του πρωτοτύπου έχει επιλέξει ένα κοινό, κοινότατο call; Βάζει ένα πιο βαρύγδουπο, προδίδοντας το ύφος του πρωτοτύπου; 

@newtonian: καλώς ορίσατε και καλά διαβάσματα στο φόρουμ, σας εύχομαι :) Ελπίζω να μην κρίνετε ωστόσο τη σοβαρότητα του φόρουμ βάσει των συζητήσεων που γίνονται στο Playground, και όχι, π.χ., στο Workspace γιατί τότε ζήτω που καήκαμε


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2010)

Παλάβρα, θα συμφωνήσω διαφωνώντας ή θα διαφωνήσω συμφωνώντας. Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ ο ίδιος... Μπερδεύτηκα! 

Μια χαρά τα λες και για τα τούρκικα και για όλες τις πιθανές γλώσσες στις οποίες έχει μεταφραστεί το Μόμπυ Ντικ. Δεν είμαστε φυσικά σε θέση να ξέρουμε γιατί χρησιμοποίησε το call ο Μέλβιλ (αν και θα μπορούσαμε να ρωτήσουμε τον εγγονό του τον Moby μήπως ξέρει), αλλά η απλότητα της φράσης και της λέξης δεν αναιρεί τη συμμετρία της ή τη μουσικότητά της. 

"Call me Ishmael" λέει και εγώ μαυρίζω για να δείξω μια αρμονία που έχει αυτή η τόσο απλή φράση: C*al*l m*e* Ishm*ael*, χώρια τον ήχο του Ι και του sh. Επομένως συμφωνώ με τον Ishmael Michael για τη μουσικότητα και την αρμονία. 

Στα ελληνικά αλήθεια πώς έχει μεταφραστεί; Το έχει κανείς; 

Το "Λέγε με Ισμαέλ" θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει κάποιους ήχους... Αν και μάλλον Ισμαήλ θα τον λέγαμε, έτσι; 

Βεβαίως, δεν αποτελεί θέμα διαφωνίας αυτό, καθώς κάθε άνθρωπος βρίσκει μουσική σε διαφορετικά πράγματα... Οπότε, περί ορέξεως... :)


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Το "Call me Ishmael" είναι ολοφάνερο πως έχει μουσικότητα. Και ο Κάνιγκχαμ μπαίνει και στον κόπο να το δείξει με ολόκληρη φωνολογική ανάλυση. Ναι, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος αλλά όποιος δεν έχει μουσική αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας.


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2010)

Όποιος θεωρεί μια ήδη υπαρκτή συζήτηση ενδιαφέρουσα, ή ότι θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση γύρω από ένα θέμα, συμμετέχει σ' αυτήν, αν τον αγγίζει. Δεν δίνει προτροπές τηλεθεατή ποδοσφαιρικού αγώνα. Επίσης, μπορεί κάποιος ν' ανοίξει ο ίδιος ένα νήμα για κάτι που τον ενδιαφέρει και δεν το βρίσκει ήδη στο φόρουμ. Όπου πάλι νιώθει ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, απλά δεν συμμετέχει, χωρίς αρνητικά σχόλια με το καλημέρα. Πόσο μάλλον αν είναι 'νέος'. Αλλιώς, σιωπά, ή δεν μπαίνει καν μέσα, ή μάλλον δεν περνάει ούτε απέξω (αυτό είναι από τα σωστά που είχε πει κάποιος στο παρελθόν...). Η οικοδεσποτική ευγένεια έχει και τα όριά της.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες, Newtonian, και σ’ ευχαριστώ για το προκλητικό σου σχόλιο. Πρώτα, μια διόρθωση: δεν είμαστε μπλογκ· φόρουμ, μόνο φόρουμ, και μάλιστα με πολυπρόσωπη ιδιοκτησία. Κάποιες πληροφορίες, χρήσιμες ίσως και σε άλλα μέλη, από τη δική μου σκοπιά: Η απόφαση, εξαρχής και με γνώμονα την εμπειρία της παρέας από άλλο φόρουμ όπου είχαμε γνωριστεί, ήταν να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε θέματα γλώσσας και μετάφρασης, αλλά να επιτρέπουμε (όπως σε κάθε δημοκρατική αγορά) τις συζητήσεις και για άλλα θέματα που μας αφορούν. Ακόμα και για πολιτικά θέματα, που μας έχουν προβληματίσει αρκετά, γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μη γίνει στενάχωρη μια συζήτηση ανάμεσα σε άτομα με πολιτικές διαφορές, εκεί που λίγο πριν συζητούσαν γλωσσικά θέματα σε πλήρη ομοφωνία και σύμπνοια. Το ίδιο με το κάπνισμα: βγάζει έναν φανατισμό που μπορεί να τραυματίσει καλές προσωπικές σχέσεις αλλά και τις πολύ πιο ευάλωτες διαδικτυακές.

Η προσωπική μου τοποθέτηση σ’ αυτά τα θέματα είναι ότι, αν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε πολιτισμό, πρέπει να μάθουμε να συζητάμε τα πάντα με πολιτισμένο τρόπο. Ακόμα και θέματα για τα οποία είμαστε αδιάβαστοι και που οι τοποθετήσεις μας μπορεί να είναι σαν γραπτά του δημοτικού δίπλα σε άλλα γραπτά μας, εδώ ανάμεσα σε αυτή την παρέα είναι η ευκαιρία μας να μάθουμε κάτι παραπάνω. Δεν έχουμε άλλωστε το χρόνο να σερνόμαστε σε χίλια δυο μέρη και να δημιουργούμε σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης με διαφορετικά άτομα, για κάθε πλευρά της πολύπλευρης προσωπικότητάς μας. Τα μέσα μπορεί να διευκόλυναν την επικοινωνία, αλλά δεν μεγάλωσαν καθόλου το 24ωρο· αντιθέτως, το έκαναν να φαίνεται πολύ πιο λίγο.

Ενώ, λοιπόν, μια γλωσσική συζήτηση μπορεί να έχει σαν αφετηρία ένα υψηλότερο επίπεδο, μια μη γλωσσική συζήτηση μπορεί να ξεκινά από το άλφα (και να φτάνει στο δέλτα). Είναι ανόμοια αυτά επειδή εμείς οι ίδιοι είμαστε άνισα όντα, και το φόρουμ καθρεφτίζει την πραγματικότητα καλύτερα απ’ ό,τι θα το έκανε ένα εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ όπου όλοι θα μπαίναμε γραβατωμένοι και, εν τέλει, ψεύτικοι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μια δημόσια περσόνα καταθέτουμε εδώ, προφανώς δεν ήρθαμε με τις πιτζάμες μας και τις παντόφλες μας, αλλά γνωριζόμαστε πια πολλοί με πολλούς, και εδώ και έξω αποδώ, ώστε να μπορούμε να καταθέτουμε μια δημόσια περσόνα κόντα στον πραγματικό μας εαυτό και μακριά από υποκρισίες.

Είναι και δικό μου παράπονο (άλλο θέμα τώρα) που δεν έχουμε αρκετές συζητήσεις για πιο θεωρητικά πράγματα της γλώσσας και της μετάφρασης, αλλά η γρήγορη απάντηση, βγαλμένη από τον δικό μου προβληματισμό, είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνουμε. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να προχειρογράψουμε για το τσιγάρο, αλλά επειδή τα άλλα υποτίθεται ότι είναι η ειδικότητά μας, δεν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε τσαπατσούλικα. Και, αφού εχθρός του καλού είναι το καλύτερο, στην αναζήτηση και των δύο δεν γράφουμε τίποτα.

Άφησα το τυράκι μου στη φάκα στην αρχή, ότι διαφωνώ με τον Κάνιγχαμ. Αλλά θα πιαστώ εγώ στη φάκα αν δεν βρω τώρα το χρόνο να εξηγήσω γιατί διαφωνώ. Σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα το κάνω, αλλά στο γάντι που ήρθες και μας πέταξες, θα σου πετάξω ένα άλλο: καλή η κριτική σου, περιμένουμε να δούμε τι είσαι διατεθειμένος να κάνεις εσύ σε ένα φόρουμ που είναι πάντα διψασμένο για καλές συνεισφορές. ;)


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ τον Costas που μου είπε να το βουλώσω, και διότι είμαι "νέος" στο φόρουμ και διότι δεν πρόσφερα με το καλημέρα σας σχοινοτενή και περισπούδαστη εργασία. Προφανώς δεν γνωρίζω τη δεοντολογία. Δεν ήξερα ότι οι νέοι δεν πρέπει να έχουν άποψη, δεν πρέπει να υποβάλλουν ερωτήσεις. Καλύτερα λοιπόν να το βουλώσω ή καλύτερα να μην περνάω καν απέξω, καθώς με συμβουλεύει (συμβουλή που ηχεί σαν απειλή). Ωραία!


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Ε, μη διαλέγεις την εύκολη λύση. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Ευχαριστώ τον Costas που μου είπε να το βουλώσω, και διότι είμαι "νέος" στο φόρουμ και διότι δεν πρόσφερα με το καλημέρα σας σχοινοτενή και περισπούδαστη εργασία. Προφανώς δεν γνωρίζω τη δεοντολογία. Δεν ήξερα ότι οι νέοι δεν πρέπει να έχουν άποψη, δεν πρέπει να υποβάλλουν ερωτήσεις. Καλύτερα λοιπόν να το βουλώσω ή καλύτερα να μην περνάω καν απέξω, καθώς με συμβουλεύει (συμβουλή που ηχεί σαν απειλή). Ωραία!


Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα (ελπίζω να ξαναπεράσεις και να το δεις αυτό).

Είμαι από αυτούς που έχουν αποπάρει κόσμο, όχι επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνουν τους κώδικες αλλά επειδή ήταν ολοφάνερα κακόπιστοι στην πρώτη τους τοποθέτηση. Εσύ δεν μου φάνηκες κακόπιστος,μόνο έξω από τα νερά σου. :)

Καλά τα λεει ο Κώστας· αυτά που λέει δεν είναι τόσο κανόνες του φόρουμ, όσο η στοιχειώδης ευγενική συμπεριφορά. Εμένα πάλι, το είπα, μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις δουλέψει με τους διαφορετικούς κώδικες ενός μπλογκ και ενός φόρουμ και, μια και τα πιο πολλά τα είπαν οι πιο πάνω κύριοι, θέλω να εντοπίσω σε ένα πράγμα από αυτά:

Στο ιστολόγιο, σερβίρει ο οικοδεσπότης. Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα ξεκάρφωτο σχόλιο, αλλά ποιο το όφελος; Εδώ, μπορείς να σερβίρεις κι εσύ. Είναι μεγάλη, τεράστια διαφορά, που αν κάνεις τον κόπο να μείνεις μαζί μας, να μη διαλέξεις την εύκολη λύση που έγραψε και ο αποπάνω, και προσπαθήσεις να την αξιοποιήσεις και να γράφεις όπως θα ήθελες να σου γράφουν· ψύχραιμα και χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς για τον άλλον και τη γνώμη του ή τη συνεισφορά του, θα μας ωφελήσεις όλους και ίσως αποκομίσεις κι εσύ κάτι γενικότερα χρήσιμο.

Και μη νομίζεις ότι όλοι εδώ είναι επαγγελματίες σκληροπυρηνικοί γλωσσολόγοι, φιλόλογοι, μεταφραστές. Συμμετέχουν και άνθρωποι που απλώς αγαπάνε τη γλώσσα και την παρέα μας, τους αρέσει να διαβάζουν τα ποικίλα θέματά μας και τους καβγάδες μας, βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να κάνουν μια ερώτηση ή να συνεισφέρουν κάτι γενικότερο. Ίσως δεν αισθάνονται όμως ότι μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε διαλόγους όπως αυτός που περιγράφεις --ή απλώς δεν θέλουν.


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Η "εύκολη λύση" μου είναι να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή επιφανούς μέλους της Λεξιλογίας (2047 posts) και να μην περνάω καν απέξω από το φόρουμ. Δεν έβρισα κανέναν και ακούω απειλές ("Η οικοδεσποτική ευγένεια έχει και τα όριά της" και το όλον ύφος.) Ε λοιπόν, κύριε Nickel, το να λες ότι διαλέγω την εύκολη λύση είναι πιο εύκολη λύση από τη δική μου που αποσκοπεί απλώς στο να σώσω το κεφάλι μου από μπλογκοσφαιρικές κεραμίδες. Αν θέλατε μια κλειστή παρέα που τα μέλη τους αλληλοσυμφωνούν, να μην είχατε ανοιχτή την πόρτα σε νέα μέλη, να την είχατε κλειστή, κι όποιος θά 'θελε να μπει να χτυπάει τακ-τακ και να υποβάλλεται σε ενδελεχή έλεγχο κονφορμιστικού πνεύματος σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια των παλαιών και παλαιότατων μελών που, όπως φαίνεται, θεωρούν ότι στο φόρουμ αυτοί έχουν το πάνω χέρι. Συγγνώμην αλλά από το μήνυμα που μου στείλατε ("Welcome to Lexilogia Forums") άλλα κατάλαβα.


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Η "εύκολη λύση" μου είναι να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή επιφανούς μέλους της Λεξιλογίας (2047 posts) και να μην περνάω καν απέξω από το φόρουμ.


Η καλή μέρα από το 1ο post φαίνεται.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Το "Call me Ishmael" είναι ολοφάνερο πως έχει μουσικότητα. Και ο Κάνιγκχαμ μπαίνει και στον κόπο να το δείξει με ολόκληρη φωνολογική ανάλυση. Ναι, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος αλλά όποιος δεν έχει μουσική αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας.


Κοιτάξτε: το κάθε έργο ερμηνεύεται διαφορετικά από τον αποδέκτη του. Προφανώς, εσείς θεωρείτε, π.χ., ότι η συγκεκριμένη φράση έχει μουσικότητα. Εγώ διαφωνώ. Είναι θέμα εντύπωσης που σου αφήνει η κάθε ανάγνωση, προσωπικής άποψης, δηλαδή. Όπως και το να λέτε ότι όποιος δεν έχει μουσικό αφτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας. Πώς, δηλαδή, ορίζουμε ότι κάποιος έχει μουσικό αφτί; Εγώ, π.χ., δεν έχω επειδή δεν ακούω μουσική εκεί που ακούει κάποιος άλλος; Κι αν σας πω ότι κάνω μαθήματα φωνητικής, όπου το αφτί παίζει κεντρικό ρόλο, θα έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα η άποψή μου; Και πώς τη μεταφέρουμε τη μουσικότητα στη μετάφραση; Έθεσα πολλά ερωτήματα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να σχολιάσετε αυτά. Το να απαντάτε ωστόσο με αφορισμούς, όπως ο παραπάνω, αφήνει να φανεί ότι δεν έχετε επιχειρήματα. 
Εάν, ωστόσο, έχετε επιχειρήματα, όλοι θα θέλαμε να τα καταθέσετε. Ειδάλλως, γιατί μπήκατε στον κόπο να γραφτείτε και να συμμετάσχετε σε μια συζήτηση; Όταν απαξιώνει κανείς τον άλλο με το καλημέρα σας, φυσικό είναι να δημιουργεί αντιδράσεις, δε νομίζετε;


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Προς Palavra. Ο ίδιος ο Κάνιγκχαμ επιχειρηματολογεί για τη μουσικότητα του "Call me Ishmael" με φωνολογική ανάλυση. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτα περισσότερο. Τα λέει πειστικά, όσο πειστικά μπορούν να είναι τα επιχειρήματα σε τέτοιου είδος θέματα που δεν σηκώνουν μαθηματική επαλήθευση.
Όσον αφορά το γενικότερο θέμα της μουσικότητας της λογοτεχνίας, τι να πω, το θεωρώ αυτονόητο πως και η ποίηση και η πεζογραφία έχουν μουσικότητα. Δεν μπορούμε να επιχειρηματολογούμε επ' άπειρον για πράγματα τόσο βασικά. Τι να κάνω δηλαδή, να βαλθώ να αποδείξω τη μουσικότητα της λογοτεχνίας; Δεν έχω τον καιρό για να επεξεργαστώ τόσο βασικά και μεγάλα θέματα, όπως και σεις δεν τον έχετε. Δουλεύουμε, υποθέτω, όλοι για τον επιούσιο. Τα θέματα αυτά απαιτούν ηρεμία και πολύχρονη απερίσπαστη μελέτη. 
Όταν λέω πως ο μεταφραστής της λογοτεχνίας πρέπει να έχει μουσικό αυτί, αυτό δεν είναι αφορισμός, στηρίζεται σε μια "αλήθεια" που είναι πάγκοινη. Αν πω ότι πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα θελες να σου συμπεριφέρονται αυτοί, αυτό είναι αφορισμός; Ο Καντ το ανέλυσε μεθοδικά. Δεν θα βαλθούμε να ξανακάνουμε την ίδια δουλειά για να αποδείξουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο. Αυτά τα πολύ βασικά τα αποδεχόμαστε περίπου ως αξιώματα. Όποιος τα αμφισβητεί, είναι δικό του πια χρέος να τα αποδομήσει, όχι δικό μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Εγώ αλλού διαφωνώ και για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που πιάσατε έχω μια εξαιρετικά απλοϊκή θέση: όλα τα κείμενα διακρίνονται από κάποιον βαθμό μουσικότητας, από 0 μέχρι (ποιο είναι το ανώτατο σημείο;). Ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να αντιληφθεί σε ποιο επίπεδο μουσικότητας κινείται το πρωτότυπο κείμενο και να το μεταφέρει όσο πιο καλά γίνεται (όχι οπωσδήποτε σε επίπεδο φράσης) στη μετάφρασή του. Αν μεταφράσεις νομικό κείμενο με μουσικότητα που δεν έχει ή λογοτεχνικό με τους ρυθμούς του νομικού κειμένου, κάπου τα 'χεις μπερδέψει. Μέχρι εκεί καταλαβαίνω τα περί μουσικότητας. Όταν αρχίζει ο Σαββόπουλος και μιλάει για διαφορές ανάμεσα σε «ω» και «ο» ή ο μακαρίτης ο Ξενάκης λέει (αν το είπε) «Η μουσικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσης είναι εφάμιλλος τής συμπαντικής» (πρόχειρα αναμαζώματα από εδώ), αυτά μου πέφτουν βαριά κι αλλάζω παρτιτούρα.


----------



## newtonian (Oct 14, 2010)

Προς Nickel.
1) Δεν φωτίζουν το θέμα ούτε τα φληναφήματα του Σαββόπουλου ούτε οι νεφελώδεις εξιδανικεύσεις του Ξενάκη (ποιά, αλήθεια, είναι η συμπαντική γλώσσα;) Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι συμφωνείτε πως η λογοτεχνία έχει μουσικότητα. Αυτή τη μουσικότητα οφείλει να αναπαραγάγει κατά το δυνατόν ο μεταφραστής. Πώς; Δεν υπάρχει λυσάρι για αυτά. Θα κριθεί από το αποτέλεσμα. Καμιά σχολή ή σχολείο μετάφρασης δεν μπορεί να του μάθει το πώς. Το μόνο που μπορεί να του πει είναι ότι οφείλει να μεταφέρει τη μουσικότητα. Ο μεταφραστής θα πρέπει να επιστρατεύσει όλες του τις δυνάμεις (και πρωτίστως το αυτί του) για να τα καταφέρει. Αν φανεί ότι έχει αυτί, θα του πούμε μπράβο. Αν δεν φανεί, θα του πούμε να κάνει κάτι άλλο στη ζωή του.
2) Πάλι δεν μας είπατε πού διαφωνείτε. Διαφωνείτε, λέτε, "αλλού". Πού;
3) Δεν μου απαντήσατε ως προς την "εύκολη λύση" και τη θερμή υποδοχή που μου επιφυλάχτηκε από κορυφαία, καθώς διαπιστώνω, μέλη της Λεξιλογίας με αβάσιμους ισχυρισμούς ότι προβαίνω σε "χαρακτηρισμούς" κλπ. 
4) Δεν έχω βρίσει κανέναν. Μπορεί το ύφος μου να είναι κοφτό, αλλά να με συγχωρείτε πολύ που δεν μπορώ να υιοθετήσω μια κυριλέ γλώσσα. (Αφήστε που άλλων μελών η γλώσσα δεν είναι ούτε αβρή ούτε κοφτή. Είναι απλώς και μόνο προπετής και εξ Lexilogiae Cathedra.)


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 14, 2010)

Στο παρελθόν διάφορα μέλη του φόρουμ αυτού, όπως ο Costas αλλά κι εγώ ο ίδιος, δεν έχουν χειριστεί όλες τις καταστάσεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο (no hard feelings Costa). Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όμως, συμφωνώ πλήρως με το #82736. Γράφεις:


newtonian said:


> [...] κατάλαβα ότι ασχολείστε περισσότερο με τη μετάφραση λέξεων και όρων που δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά (καλό αυτό και χρήσιμο) και πολύ πολύ λιγότερο με ουσιαστικά θέματα [...]



Συγγνώμη, αλλά το δεύτερο "πολύ" ήταν απαραίτητο; Εμφανίζεσαι και με το καλημέρα λες:

"Γεια σας. Κατάλαβα ότι ασχολείστε κυρίως με μη ουσιαστικά θέματα." 

Ε, λοιπόν, ο Costas σου απάντησε πως αν δεν σου αρέσουν τα θέματα της λεξιλογίας, μη συμμετέχεις. Από πού κι ως πού είναι αυτό απειλή; 

Η πρώτη σου ανάρτηση μοιάζει κάπως με την περίπτωση ανθρώπου που κάνει αίτηση για θέση καθηγητή σε πανεπιστήμιο (σε κάποια χώρα, κάποτε) και όταν περνάει από συνέντευξη λέει “εγώ είμαι καλύτερος απ' όλους σας”. Ε, λοιπόν, τότε πήγαινε και κάνε παρέα με τους άλλους καλύτερους κι άσε μας ήσυχους. 

Υστερόγραφο: 



newtonian said:


> όποιος δεν έχει μουσική αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας.



Κι όποιος δεν έχει προσεκτικό χέρι καλύτερα να μην πετάει αφορισμούς δεξιά κι αριστερά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

(2) Η κύρια διαφωνία μου έχει να κάνει με τον παραλληλισμό που επιχειρεί ο Κάνιγχαμ: του συγγραφέα, του αρχικού δημιουργού, με τον μεταφραστή. Άλλο πράγμα είναι αυτό που θέλει να μεταφράσει ο συγγραφέας και άλλο καλείται να μεταφράσει ο μεταφραστής. Εντελώς διαφορετικές είναι οι δυσκολίες που έχει να αντιμετωπίσει ο καθένας, άλλες οι δεξιότητες και άλλα τα ταλέντα που απαιτούνται. Ενδιαφέρον σαν εύρημα, αλλά εντελώς άκυρο. Να η κύρια διαφωνία μου με λίγα λόγια. Αν δεν συμφωνείτε, να την εξηγήσω και με πολλά.

(1) Για τη μουσικότητα: όπως και με τα άλλα ταλέντα, τα συγγραφικά και τα μεταφραστικά και τα μουσικά, μπορείς να διδαχτείς (και δεν κάνει κακό να διδαχτείς) και κάποια πράγματα. Φαντάζομαι ότι στις σχολές μετάφρασης, αν δεν μεταφέρεις ικανοποιητικά το ρυθμό ενός κειμένου, αν δεν αντιληφθείς μια παρήχηση, θα σου το πουν, θα σε μάθουν να το προσέχεις. Όπως κι όταν μαθαίνεις να παίζεις ένα μουσικό όργανο, θα σου πουν ότι έβαλες μόνο τεχνική αλλά καθόλου συναίσθημα. Κ.ο.κ.

(3) Εύκολη λύση ονόμασα τη φυγομαχία. Αν υπάρχει έστω και ένα μέλος του φόρουμ που για τους δικούς του λόγους σάς πήρε με κακό μάτι και σας αποπήρε, η πρόκληση είναι να του δείξετε ότι έχει άδικο. Η φυγομαχία αφήνει πίσω της μόνο ερωτηματικά, αν όχι αποκλειστικά κακές εντυπώσεις.

(4) Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υιοθετήσετε κυριλέ γλώσσα. (Για κάποιους, ίσως είναι. Βοηθά.) Κάντε όμως μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβετε τι ενόχλησε τον Κώστα. Δεν κάνει κακό να μπαίνουμε στη θέση ακόμα κι εκείνου που θεωρούμε ότι μας αδίκησε. Μια διαφορετική οπτική δεν βλάπτει. Και, οπωσδήποτε, ας βάζουμε κάπου τελεία.

(2) Πάμε πάλι στην ουσία της συζήτησης…


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

newtonian said:


> [...]Αν πω ότι πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα θελες να σου συμπεριφέρονται αυτοί, αυτό είναι αφορισμός; [...]


 
Επομένως, όπως συμπεριφέρεστε εσείς - και μάλιστα στην πρώτη σας εμφάνιση - με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα θέλατε να σας συμπεριφέρονται;



newtonian said:


> Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ και από ένα γρήγορο περιδιάβασμα που έκανα στα διάφορα thread κατάλαβα ότι ασχολείστε περισσότερο με τη μετάφραση λέξεων και όρων που δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά (καλό αυτό και χρήσιμο) και πολύ πολύ λιγότερο με ουσιαστικά θέματα που αφορούν στην "οντολογία" ή τη "φιλοσοφία" της μετάφρασης και της μεταφραστικής πράξης. Βρήκα όχι απλώς ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του Michael Cunningham αλλά εύστοχο και ουσιαστικό και δεν καταλαβαίνω πού διαφωνεί ο Nickel ή μάλλον γιατί δεν κοινοποιεί τις διαφωνίες του. Η συζήτηση για αυτό το άρθρο θα ήταν πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρουσα από την ατέλειωτη συζήτηση για το κάπνισμα, π.χ., που ανακυκλώνει συνεχώς πασίγνωστα σαθρά επιχειρήματα και υποκειμενικές ιδιοτελείς απόψεις, ή την ενθουσιώδη συμμετοχή πολλών μελών του φόρουμ σε ασήμαντα θέματα που δεν ενισχύουν (αν δεν θίγουν) τη σοβαρότητα του μπλογκ.



Μπαίνω σε μια αίθουσα όπου γίνεται μια εκδήλωση, ένα πάρτι, με είσοδο ελεύθερη για τον καθένα. 
Αντί να πω ένα καλησπέρα, αρχίζω:
"Α, μάλιστα, μόλις τώρα μπήκα μέσα και απ' ό,τι ακούω έχετε εδώ μουσική από διάφορα είδη (καλό αυτό και χρήσιμο), αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι δεν βάζετε και πολλή κλασική (π.χ.) που είναι ουσιαστική μουσική. Εμένα το τελευταίο κομμάτι μού άρεσε και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί εκείνος ο κύριος απέναντι έκανε μορφασμούς (ούτε γιατί δεν μας το εξηγεί). Τέτοια κομμάτια ν' ακούτε· είναι πολύ ωραιότερα από κείνα τα ανούσια που άκουσα περνώντας απέξω ή εκείνα τα σαχλά που είδα πολλούς να χορεύουν πριν από λίγο. Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά."

Πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν ήσασταν εσείς ο οργανωτής της εκδήλωσης και βλέπατε τέτοια συμπεριφορά από κάποιον, νεοφερμένο ή παλιό; Πώς θα τον αντιμετωπίζατε;


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> "Call me Ishmael" λέει
> Στα ελληνικά αλήθεια πώς έχει μεταφραστεί; Το έχει κανείς;
> Το "Λέγε με Ισμαέλ" θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει κάποιους ήχους... Αν και μάλλον Ισμαήλ θα τον λέγαμε, έτσι;


Αν ήθελα ν' ακούγεται μουσικά, θα το 'λεγα, έστω και με αβαρία στο νόημα, "Πες με Ισμαήλ".


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ο Όρσον Γουέλς, με ιταλικούς υπότιτλους προς σύγκριση: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=82634#post82634


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Ο Όρσoν μάς δίνει μια πετσοκομμένη εκδοχή.

Αν πούμε «Να με λες Ισμαήλ», αρχίζουμε με τα σύμφωνα του _Ισμαήλ_ και μπόνους το «ν«. Αλλά θεωρώ πιο πιθανό ή πιο σωστό να έχει μεταφραστεί «Να με λέτε Ισμαήλ». (Ή παραχωρητικά: «Λέγε με Ισμαήλ».) Όμως δεν χρειάζεται κόπος για περισσή μουσικότητα, υπάρχει ήδη στα σύμφωνα του ονόματος. Μεγαλύτερη προσοχή χρειάζεται για να αντισταθείς στον πειρασμό μιας πιο καθημερινής μετάφρασης — «Με λένε Ισμαήλ», «Με φωνάζουν Ισμαήλ». Να κάνεις συνηθισμένο το ασυνήθιστο.


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς Nickel.

Οι παραλληλισμοί του Κάνιγκχαμ δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Παρόμοιους και πιο ριψοκίνδυνους παραλληλισμούς και αναγωγές έχουν κάνει μεγάλοι στοχαστές της μετάφρασης όπως ο Βάλτερ Μπένγιαμιν, ο Τζωρτζ Στάινερ και άλλοι. Ας διαφωνήσουμε και με αυτούς, καμιά αντίρρηση, αλλά θα πρέπει η διαφωνία μας να σταθεί στο ίδιο ύψος, να προκύπτει από εξίσου βαθιά μελέτη, να είναι "έργο" εκτενές και ολοκληρωμένο, να έχει την ίδια δύναμη πειστικότητας ή ρητορικότητας. Αλλά τι κάθομαι τώρα και λέω όταν ο άλλος (βλ. παραπάνω agezerlis) το μόνο που είδε ήταν ένα γράμμα λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση.

Όσον αφορά τη φυγομαχία, δίπλα σε αυτήν υπάρχει και η αίσθηση της αηδίας. Παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει διαδικασία διαγράψτε με από μέλος. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσα σε μια μέρα. "Και μας γνωρίσατε και σας γνωρίσαμε" που λέει κι ο Σεφέρης. Αρκεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Μα πρέπει να έχουμε το ανάστημα του Στάινερ για να καταλάβουμε ότι ο συγγραφέας καλείται να δημιουργήσει νοηματικό ειρμό ή/και πλοκή που δεν είναι δουλειά του μεταφραστή; Ότι ο παραλληλισμός μπορεί να γίνει μέχρις ενός σημείου, αλλά άλλο πράγμα είναι να μεταφέρεις ατελώς την επιθυμία σου για το τέλειο και άλλο να πρέπει να μεταφέρεις το ατελές σαν ατελές για να είσαι πιστός; Και, τέλος πάντων, μας είπε και ο Στάινερ να τον διαγράψουμε από μέλος, οπότε δεν θα τον βρείτε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Όσον αφορά τη φυγομαχία, δίπλα σε αυτήν υπάρχει και η αίσθηση της αηδίας. Παρακαλώ αν υπάρχει διαδικασία διαγράψτε με από μέλος. Γνωριστήκαμε μέσα σε μια μέρα. "Και μας γνωρίσατε και σας γνωρίσαμε" που λέει κι ο Σεφέρης. Αρκεί.



Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι είστε: Αμόρφωτος, χαζός ή αμαθής δεν δείχνετε, οπότε ίσως είστε απλώς αγενής και προβοκάτορας ή κλαψοτσαντίλας και φαγοπορτολάγνος. Μετά συνειδητοποιώ ότι χάνω τον χρόνο μου μαζί σας και σπαταλώ τον προφανώς πολύ πολυτιμότερο δικό σας, πράγμα που ίσως όμως αποζητάτε για τους δικούς σας, μύχιους λόγους.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος, ξέρετε, να σας διαγράψουμε. Είναι γεγονός βέβαια ότι έχουμε διαγράψει από το φόρουμ ανθρώπους με γαϊδουρινή συμπεριφορά επειδή, ναι, είμαστε μια παρέα που προσπαθεί ακόμη και να διαφωνεί συζητώντας πολιτισμένα.

Η δική σας συμπεριφορά όμως δεν είναι ακόμη γαϊδουρινή. Θα την έλεγα ραφοκουκουλατική. Ή, για περισσότερη μουσικότητα, συμπεριφορά ντόντο. Συγκρατήστε τη λέξη, αν τυχόν (που δεν το φαντάζομαι) δεν την γνωρίζατε. Do-Do. Δύο απλές, βασικές νότες. Είναι μία χρήσιμη λέξη που αποδίδεται ηχητικά και μουσικά όμοια σε κάθε γλώσσα. Νόμιζα πάντως ότι τα ντόντο είχαν εκλείψει. Πρόλαβαν φαίνεται να κληροδοτήσουν σε εκλεκτούς τον κώδικα συμπεριφοράς τους.

Ευχαριστούμε για τη γνωριμία, καλό σας δρόμο και να προσέχετε. Μην ξεχνάτε την ομπρέλα σας όταν βγαίνετε από το σπίτι. Λένε ότι τις επόμενες μέρες θα βρέχει καλούς τρόπους.


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 15, 2010)

Για να δούμε τελικά, πήγε ο Χριστοδούλου σε ωδείο για να μεταφράσει τον _Μόμπι Ντικ_;

ΛΩΡΑ ΚΕΖΑ: Ασκήσεις ετυμολογίας

Ο Α. Κ. Χριστοδούλου ξεκίνησε να διαβάζει τον «Μόμπι Ντικ» το 1980 στη μετάφραση της Αγλαΐας Μητροπούλου (εκδόσεις Πεχλιβανίδη). Ηταν μια παιδική έκδοση από την οποία είχαν αφαιρεθεί τα αποσπάσματα στοχασμού, προσπαθώντας να κρατηθεί αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον της περιπέτειας. Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το ελληνικό κείμενο ο Θανάσης Χριστοδούλου ένιωσε ότι υπήρχε μια σχετική ανακολουθία στην απόδοση των όρων. Ο ίδιος δεν γνώριζε τότε καλά αγγλικά. Εχοντας μια σύντομη θητεία σε φροντιστήριο της Αθήνας κατά τα φοιτητικά του χρόνια, προσπάθησε στη συνέχεια να αποκτήσει μόνος του τις βασικές γνώσεις γραφής και ανάγνωσης. Για την ομιλία ούτε λόγος… Με τη βοήθεια του λεξικού έκανε αντιπαραβολή του αμερικανικού κειμένου με το ελληνικό. Από την πρώτη παράγραφο διαπίστωσε ότι «πίσω από κάθε φράση του Μέλβιλ υπάρχουν τρεις αναγνώσεις» και δεν έμεινε ικανοποιημένος από τις επιλογές της μεταφράστριας. Αποφάσισε να αφιερώσει τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του στην ανάγνωση του βιβλίου που είχε κυκλοφορήσει το 1851.

Για τις ανάγκες της πρώτης ανάγνωσης ο Θανάσης Χριστοδούλου αγόρασε το δωδεκάτομο λεξικό της Οξφόρδης. Μελετούσε κάθε λέξη. Οχι μόνον εκείνες που αγνοούσε αλλά ακόμη και εκείνες που γνώριζε: «Προσήγγιζα κάθε λέξη ιστορικά αλλά και μέσα στο περιβάλλον της. Κάθε λέξη φορτίζεται διαφορετικά, ανάλογα με το πότε χρησιμοποιήθηκε, από ποιον και για ποιο λόγο. Ετσι διαπίστωσα ότι ορισμένες λέξεις που θεωρούμε δεδομένες, διαφοροποιούνται στο κείμενο του Χέρμαν Μέλβιλ. Αρχικά εργάστηκα χωρίς να ανατρέξω σε θεωρητικά κείμενα σχετικά με τον συγγραφέα. Εκείνο που με ενδιέφερε ήταν να αντιληφθώ μόνος μου την κοσμοθεωρία του. Δεν υπήρχε καλύτερος τρόπος από την τριβή με το κείμενο». Οταν έφθασε στο δέκατο κεφάλαιο αποφάσισε να μεταφράσει το βιβλίο. Επέστρεψε στις πρώτες σελίδες και άρχισε την επίπονη απόδοση στη νεοελληνική. Παράλληλα εργαζόταν στο δικηγορικό γραφείο του. Αυτό που τον μαγνήτιζε στον Χέρμαν Μέλβιν ήταν περισσότερο ο φιλοσοφικός στοχασμός παρά η λογοτεχνική ποιότητα των έργων του. «Ο Μέλβιλ θέτει βασανιστικά ερωτήματα. Ετσι δεν με ενδιέφερε ο λογοτεχνία αυτή καθαυτή αλλά οι τοποθετήσεις του σχετικά με τον άνθρωπο, που παρουσιάζεται ως το τραγικό και αδικημένο ον στο Σύμπαν».

Η συνέχεια εδώ.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Η συνέχεια της συζήτησης για τη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση θα γίνει εδώ.*


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι στη lexilogia υπάρχουν 1177 μέλη. Στην αψιμαχία μαζί μου έλαβαν μέρος 4-5 μέλη, τα ίδια που εμφανίζονται πάντα στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των thread. Στη σχετική στήλη είδα επίσης ότι όταν ανταλλάσαμε πυρά ήσαν on line πολλοί. Αυτοί γιατί δεν μιλούν; Αποκλείεται να συμφωνούν όλοι με σας τους κορυφαίους. Είναι βάσιμο να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν μιλούν διότι φοβούνται. Τους αποτρέπει η δική σας στάση που είναι είτε πατερναλιστική είτε αυταρχική είτε ευθέως αγενής. 
Θα παραδεχτώ ότι το αρχικό μου post ήταν ελαφρώς προκλητικό. Ελαφρώς προκλητικό, τίποτα περισσότερο. Ε λοιπόν, εφόσον είστε ένα φόρουμ ανοιχτό και δημοκρατικό, οφείλετε να ανεχθείτε την πρόκληση, τη διαφορά ύφους, τον "άλλο". Η προκλητικότητα είναι πιο παραγωγική από τον κονφορμισμό.
Κρατήστε λοιπόν την παρέα σας κλειστή, να τα λέτε μεταξύ σας, αιμομικτικά, και μην παριστάνετε τους ανοιχτούς στο διάλογο και άλλα βαρύγδουπα σχετικά. Με αντιμετωπίσατε από την πρώτη στιγμή φιλύποπτα, ξενοφοβικά, ένας από σας εχθρικά. 
Με χαρακτηρίσατε ντο-ντο. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτό - υποθέτω κάτι υποτιμητικό. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω χαρακτηρισμούς για τον κύριο που το είπε, μολονότι αυτόματα πολλοί χαρακτηρισμοί έρχονται στην άκρη της γλώσσας μου. Μπορείτε να τους φανταστείτε.
Δεν είστε φόρουμ ιδεών, μην έχετε τέτοιες αυταπάτες. Είστε μια ολιγάριθμη παρέα που περιφρουρεί ζηλότυπα τα κεκτημένα της.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Μέχρι να μας υποδείξετε αναμφισβήτητα δείγματα του αυταρχισμού, του πατερναλισμού ή άλλων -ισμών και της αγένειας από μέρους μας, σας επιστρέφω τους χαρακτηρισμούς σας, και τους φανερούς και τους υπόκρυφους. 

Λάσπη μπορούμε να πετάξουμε όλοι· το δύσκολο είναι να συγκρατηθεί κανείς, να μην κυλιστεί στη λάσπη, ακόμη και όταν τον σπρώχνουν προς τα εκεί.

Ξαναρωτώ: αν ερχόταν κάποιος σπίτι σας κι αντί να πει μια καλημέρα, άρχιζε να σας κρίνει για τις επιλογές σας, εσείς πώς θα τον αντιμετωπίζατε;

Σας προκαλώ και σας παρακαλώ να φορέσετε έστω μια μάσκα ευγένειας και τότε θα είστε αποδεκτός και εδώ.
Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ: Δεν είναι θέμα κονφορμισμού, μόνο στοιχειωδών κανόνων συμπεριφοράς μεταξύ ανθρώπων. 
Χωρίς αυτούς, θα αλληλοσπαραζόμαστε καθημερινά.



newtonian said:


> [...]Αν πω ότι πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεσαι στους άλλους όπως θα θελες να σου συμπεριφέρονται αυτοί, αυτό είναι αφορισμός; Ο Καντ το ανέλυσε μεθοδικά. Δεν θα βαλθούμε να ξανακάνουμε την ίδια δουλειά για να αποδείξουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο. Αυτά τα πολύ βασικά τα αποδεχόμαστε περίπου ως αξιώματα. Όποιος τα αμφισβητεί, είναι δικό του πια χρέος να τα αποδομήσει, όχι δικό μας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2010)

Ποια κεκτημένα μας, δηλαδή; 

Και στο αρχικό μας θέμα: χαρακτηρίσατε, π.χ., χιλιοειπωμένα τα επιχειρήματα στο νήμα για το τσιγάρο. Όπως επισήμανε σε ιδιωτική συζήτηση παλιό μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, εξίσου χιλιοειπωμένα είναι και τα επιχειρήματα για την Α' ή τη Β' μεταφραστική προσέγγιση. Εσείς, ωστόσο, αρκεστήκατε εξαρχής στο να μας πείτε ότι συμφωνείτε με το κείμενο του Κάνιγκχαμ, ότι όποιος το κατάλαβε, το κατάλαβε, και αν κάποιος άλλος έχει διαφορετική άποψη δεν κάνει για τη δουλειά που έχει διαλέξει. Δε μας είπατε ωστόσο γιατί το πιστεύετε.

Συν τοις άλλοις, ξεχνάτε ότι η άποψη του καθενός με τον οποίο μιλάτε εδώ μέσα (ή και εκεί έξω) μπορεί να είναι διαμορφωμένη μετά από χρόνια εμπειρίας, διαβάσματος, συζητήσεων κτλ. Διαφωνήστε, αν διαφωνείτε, αλλά να μας πείτε γιατί. Από τη στιγμή που περιορίζεστε σε γενικόλογες διατυπώσεις, ωστόσο, πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι η εντύπωση που δίνετε ανταποκρίνεται ακριβώς σε αυτήν την εικόνα που βλέπετε σε εμάς και την οποία κατακρίνετε. 

Τέλος, δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο κάνετε επίκληση στα υπόλοιπα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας να σας υπερασπιστούν. Να μας πείτε τις απόψεις σας να τις συζητήσουμε. Και χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς για το ποιόν μας, παρακαλώ - αν μπορείτε, δηλαδή.

@Υπνοβάτη, ή όποιον άλλο ξέρει: πώς μεταφράζει την πρώτη φράση του βιβλίου ο Χριστοδούλου; Και επίσης, ακόμα ένα βιβλίο που θα προστεθεί οσονούπω στη λίστα των Αδιάβαστων...


----------



## Marinos (Oct 15, 2010)

Είπα να παρέμβω κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή αλλά έφτασε ένα αυστηρό βλέμμα από τον Nickel και τον Δόκτορα για να κρυφτώ φοβισμένος στην τρύπα μου. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2010)

Τι να κάνεις, βρε παιδί μου, είναι και οι δύο τόσο τρομαχτικοί που σκιάζεσαι...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Αυτοί γιατί δεν μιλούν; Αποκλείεται να συμφωνούν όλοι με σας τους κορυφαίους. Είναι βάσιμο να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν μιλούν διότι φοβούνται. Τους αποτρέπει η δική σας στάση που είναι είτε πατερναλιστική είτε αυταρχική είτε ευθέως αγενής.


Ξεχάσατε έναν άλλο λόγο για τον οποίο δεν μιλούν κάποιοι: επειδή φοβούνται ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να συγκρατηθούν και θα σας πουν πολύ προσβλητικά πράγματα σχετικά με τις αιτίες που σας ωθούν να συμπεριφέρεστε με προκλητική αγένεια. Κι επειδή συγχρόνως, αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ακριβώς αυτό επιδιώκετε, και δεν θέλουν να σας κάνουν τη χάρη.


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Βλέπω ότι στη lexilogia υπάρχουν 1177 μέλη. Στην αψιμαχία μαζί μου έλαβαν μέρος 4-5 μέλη, τα ίδια που εμφανίζονται πάντα στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των thread. Στη σχετική στήλη είδα επίσης ότι όταν ανταλλάσαμε πυρά ήσαν on line πολλοί. Αυτοί γιατί δεν μιλούν; Αποκλείεται να συμφωνούν όλοι με σας τους κορυφαίους. Είναι βάσιμο να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν μιλούν διότι φοβούνται. Τους αποτρέπει η δική σας στάση που είναι είτε πατερναλιστική είτε αυταρχική είτε ευθέως αγενής.
> Θα παραδεχτώ ότι το αρχικό μου post ήταν ελαφρώς προκλητικό. Ελαφρώς προκλητικό, τίποτα περισσότερο. Ε λοιπόν, εφόσον είστε ένα φόρουμ ανοιχτό και δημοκρατικό, οφείλετε να ανεχθείτε την πρόκληση, τη διαφορά ύφους, τον "άλλο". Η προκλητικότητα είναι πιο παραγωγική από τον κονφορμισμό.



Όποιος έχει έστω και μικρή πείρα από διαδικτυακά φόρουμ, ξέρει καλά ότι τα ενεργά μέλη είναι μικρό ποσοστό του συνόλου των εγγεγραμμένων μελών. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που γράφονται για να υποβάλουν μια ερώτηση και έκτοτε δεν ξαναεμφανίζονται -κι αυτό ισχύει σε κάθε φόρουμ, όχι μόνο σε τούτο εδώ. Επομένως δεν έχει κανένα νόημα η αναφορά στο σύνολο των μελών, στα 1177 άτομα. 

Αλλά έχετε δίκιο, από τα 200, έστω, ενεργά μέλη ή από τους 50 που ήταν ονλάιν κατά τη διάρκεια του διαξιφισμού σας, πήραν μέρος στη συζήτηση μόνο 5-10. Γιατί όχι άλλοι; Καταρχάς, λιγοστά είναι τα θέματα στα οποία παρεμβαίνουν 20-30 μέλη του φόρουμ. Εσείς νομίζετε ότι αυτά που λέτε είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια γνώμη.

Για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω, αλλά εγώ έκατσα και σας έγραψα μια απάντηση -που δεν διέφερε πολύ απ' αυτά που έγραψε ο daeman και στα οποία αποφύγατε ως τώρα επιμελώς να απαντήσετε. Έγραψα την απάντηση και, όταν την διάβασα για δεύτερη φορά, αντί να πατήσω το κουμπί Submit reply, την έσβησα.

Γιατί την έσβησα; Επειδή το έκρινα μάταιο. Μάταιο, διότι όταν ένα νέο μέλος μπαίνει σε ένα φόρουμ και το πρώτο του μήνυμα είναι προκλητικό ή επιθετικό, η πικρή πείρα έχει δείξει ότι σχεδόν πάντα πρόκειται για τρολ, πρόκειται για κάποιον με μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του και πολλά παράπονα από τους άλλους που δεν αναγνωρίζουν το μεγαλείο του, που εναντιώνεται για την εναντίωση και για να προσελκύσει την προσοχή. Κάπως σαν το μικρό παιδί που σπάει το βάζο για να τραβήξει την προσοχή, αλλά χωρίς τα ελαφρυντικά και την αθωότητα και τη χάρη του μικρού παιδιού. 

Δεν λέω ότι εσείς κατανάγκη ανήκετε σ' αυτή την κατηγορία -είπα "σχεδόν πάντα", όχι πάντα. Άλλωστε, το γεγονός ότι τελικά απαντώ στην πρόσκλησή σας να μιλήσει η περίφημη σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία της Λεξιλογίας σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω χάσει την ελπίδα μου ότι δεν είστε τρολ αλλά ένας αξιόλογος και καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος που ναι μεν έκανε ένα αδέξιο ντεμπούτο, αλλά έχει το μυαλό να καταλάβει το λάθος του. Και για να το δείξετε έμπραχτα αυτό δεν έχετε παρά να απεμπλακείτε από αυτήν εδώ τη στείρα συζήτηση και να αρχίσετε να συμμετέχετε στην ζωή του φόρουμ. Όχι κατανάγκη σε άλλα θέματα -και τούτο εδώ κάνει. Πείτε μας, ας πούμε, την άποψή σας για την πιο ταιριαστή απόδοση του Call me Ishmael.

ΥΓ 
Πάντως, το έχει ο Μέλβιλ να ανάβει τα αίματα. Θα ξέρετε ίσως ότι για τη μετάφραση του Χριστοδούλου είχε γίνει ομηρικός καβγάς από τις στήλες του περιοδικού Χάρτης γύρω στο 1985 αν θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς Newtonian,
Επειδή εγώ δεν θα ακούσω την Αλεξάνδρα και θα σας κάνω τη χάρη, 
επειδή επιτέλους κάποιος αποφάσισε να υπερασπιστεί και να υποστηρίξει τα 1172 (1177 μείον 5) μέλη που φοβούνται να μιλήσουν αλλά παραμένουν στο φόρουμ με γενναιότητα και αυτοθυσία και 
επειδή πρέπει κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει να πάρουμε αποφάσεις για το μέλλον μας,
μήπως έχετε να μας προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ περισσότερο ευγενικό και ανοιχτόμυαλο για να τρουπώσουμε εκεί και μετά βλέπουμε και κάνουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Προς Newtonian,
> Επειδή εγώ δεν θα ακούσω την Αλεξάνδρα και θα σας κάνω τη χάρη,
> επειδή επιτέλους κάποιος αποφάσισε να υπερασπιστεί και να υποστηρίξει τα 1172 (1177 μείον 5) μέλη που φοβούνται να μιλήσουν αλλά παραμένουν στο φόρουμ με γενναιότητα και αυτοθυσία και
> επειδή πρέπει κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει να πάρουμε αποφάσεις για το μέλλον μας,
> μήπως έχετε να μας προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο φόρουμ περισσότερο ευγενικό και ανοιχτόμυαλο για να τρουπώσουμε εκεί και μετά βλέπουμε και κάνουμε;


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2010)

Φοβούμαι ο δύστυχος πολύ, και πώς να ξεμυτίσω;
Κι αν πάλι η αποκοτιά μεμιάς με κυριέψει
το νου μου και το λογικό αλύπητα πλανέψει,
μήπως τους τρόπους τους καλούς στο βούρκο τους κυλήσω;

Του Νεύτωνα η μηχανική θρονί ψηλό ορίζει,
πλανητικό, συμπαντικό, το Μέγα κουλαντρίζει.
Μα εμείς εκεί που το κουάρκ αστράφτει και βρυχάται.
Τσαρδί μας είναι το Μικρό, και να μας συμπαθάτε.

(...τη μουσική των στίχων μου μην την υποτιμάτε  )


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2010)

Themis said:


> Φοβούμαι ο δύστυχος πολύ, και πώς να ξεμυτίσω;
> Κι αν πάλι η αποκοτιά μεμιάς με κυριέψει
> το νου μου και το λογικό αλύπητα πλανέψει,
> μήπως τους τρόπους τους καλούς στο βούρκο τους κυλήσω;
> ...


Τέτοια που μας καμώνεσαι, και μας γεμίζεις στίχους
ίντα να κάμουμε κι εμείς, ν' ανέβουμε σε τοίχους;
Επάγγελμα ν' αλλάξουμε, που δε μπορούμε οι δόλιοι
μηδέ καλά ν' ακούσουμε, να μας προσέχουν όλοι;

Μήπως να πάρουμε κουβά, και σφουγγαρίστρα κι άλλα,
να γίνουμε δεκάποδα, μικρά μα και μεγάλα;
Γιατί αν τα κεκτημένα μας, μας τα επάρουν άλλοι,
τότε τη βάψαμε, οι Μικροί, θα μείνουμε μπουκάλι....


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2010)

Εγώ ως μη προύχοντας του φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία, αλλά ως απλό ενεργό μέλος που την επισκέπτεται σε καθημερινή βάση... έχω μερικές απορίες... που θα ήθελα να απαντήσει ο κύριος Νιουτόνιαν... 

1) Σας έβαλε κάποιος εδώ ή σας το πρότεινε κάποιος ή εκεί που περιδιαβαίνατε στο διαδίκτυο ψάχνοντας κάτι για τη δουλειά σας... πέσατε πάνω σε νήμα της Λεξιλογίας και για να το διαβάσετε είπατε να γραφτείτε; Αν ισχύει το πρώτο τότε και το άτομο εκείνο μπορεί να συγκεντρώσει τα πυρά σας για το μικρόκοσμο που σας έμπλεξε... Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο, μήπως να αναρωτηθείτε αν ο λόγος που σας έβγαλε το νήμα είναι επειδή το θέμα που ψάχνατε έχει συζητηθεί εδώ πέρα και επομένως σας χρησίμευσε στην επίλυση κάποιου προβλήματός σας; 

2) Αυτονόητο ότι οι φατσούλες και τα γελάκια που μας παρέχει το ηλεκτρονικό φόρουμ, δεν αντικαθιστούν ούτε τον τόνο της φωνής κάποιου, ούτε τη χροιά, ούτε την έκφραση του προσώπου, επομένως πολλές παρεξηγήσεις πηγάζουν από το απρόσωπο του διαδικτύου και από την άχρωμη και πολλές φορές δυσνόητη έκφραση του γραπτού λόγου του καθενός. 

3) Είναι προφανές ότι με όλους τους ανθρώπους δεν μπορείς να κάνεις παρέα, να μιλήσεις, να βγεις έξω ούτε καν να τους αντέξεις... Και αυτό αυτονόητο είναι. Αλλά σε ένα διαδικτυακό-επαγγελματικό φόρουμ μπαίνεις κυρίως όχι για να κάνεις φίλους, αλλά για να διευκολυνθείς στη δουλειά σου. Αν επομένως ξαναγυρίσετε στην αρχή και τα σβήσετε όλα και ξεκινήσετε εκ νέου θα δείτε, για παράδειγμα, ότι όταν βάζεις μία απορία σου έχει απαντηθεί σε 5 λεπτά το πολύ, ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που σε βοηθάνε να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου καλύτερα, να γράψεις το άρθρο σου, να ολοκληρώσεις τη μετάφρασή σου, να δεις κάποια πράγματα πιο σφαιρικά ή με άλλο μάτι. Και αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ υπερπολύτιμο. Δοκιμάστε το και θα με θυμηθείτε... Ή ακόμα ανοίξτε εσείς ένα θέμα περί θεωρίας της μετάφρασης και αν δείτε ότι δεν θα σας απαντήσει κανείς, τότε βγείτε να αφορίζετε δεξιά και αριστερά και να δυσφημήσετε ακόμα το ανόητο αυτό φόρουμ. Πιστέψτε με, όλοι κάτι έχουμε κάνει εδώ μέσα και αυτή τη στιγμή για παράδειγμα που θα διαβάζετε αυτές τις γραμμές, δεν ξέρετε ποιος είναι ο γράφων Αζιμούθιος και τι έχει κάνει στη ζωή του ή πού δουλεύει. Σωστά; 

4) Τέλος, και επειδή κατακρίνατε τα νήματα περί τσιγάρου, θα σας θυμίσω την κατάληξη που είχε ο καλός ηθοποιός Τζακ Νίκολσον στην ταινία _Η Λάμψη_, στη διάρκεια της οποίας όλοι νομίζαμε ότι δούλευε σκληρά και έγραφε μυθιστόρημα, αλλά στο τέλος το μόνο που έκανε όλη μέρα ήταν να γράφει την παρακάτω φράση: All work and no play made Jack a dull boy. 
Τι υπονοώ-εννοώ; Ότι στη ζωή δεν υπάρχει μόνο η δουλειά, η θεωρία, το διάβασμα, η ακαδημαϊκή επιδίωξη και ανέλιξη, αλλά και η οικογένεια, η διασκέδαση, το γέλιο, η ανεμελιά, οι διακοπές, η χαλάρωση. Και ναι, όσο και αν σας φαίνεται παράξενο, ακόμα και σε ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, θα βρείτε ανθρώπους που τα επιζητούν όλα αυτά και ακούνε μουσική, συζητούν περί ανέμων και υδάτων, περί σοβαρών αλλά και αστείων υποθέσεων και εν τέλει προσπαθούν να διασκεδάσουν ακόμα και τη δουλειά τους που είνα πάρα πολλές φορές πολύ πιεστική. 
Αν αυτά σας φαίνονται ανούσια ή υποδηλώνουν έλλειψη σοβαρότητας τότε μπορείτε να επιλέξετε να μην τα διαβάζετε ή να τα αγνοείτε παντελώς. Άλλωστε φαίνεται πάντα από τον τίτλο περί τίνος πρόκειται. 

Όχι όμως και να ισοπεδώνετε ένα φόρουμ που έχει χρόνια παρουσίας και έχει προσφέρει και συνεχίζει να προσφέρει πολλά στα μέλη του. 

Ελπίζω λοιπόν να αναθεωρήσετε και να σας δούμε απόλυτα ενεργό προσφέροντας τη γνώση σας, αλλά και δεχόμενος τη δική μας. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ που διαβάσατε το κατεβατό μου. :)


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς sarant.
Μεροληπτείτε αγρίως. Δεν ήμιυν εγώ που ηρξάμην χειρών αδίκων. Ξαναδείτε το πρώτο μου post. Δεν είναι αγενές, δεν είναι επιθετικό, είναι ηπίως προκλητικό. Εκτός και αν θεωρείτε και σεις, όπως και οι άλλοι, πως ένα forum (=αγορά του δήμου) είναι ιδιοκτησία κάποιων, σπίτι τους, με άγραφτο κώδικα συμπεριφοράς που έχουν θεσπίσει οι ίδιοι και δεν σηκώνει καμία παρέκκλιση από κανέναν, και κάθε νεοεισερχόμενος πρέπει να υποβάλει τα σέβη του και να κάμψει την οσφύ. Αστεία πράγματα. Αναιρείται η ίδια η έννοια της δημόσιας αγοράς. Αν το forum δεν μπορεί να ανεχτεί ένα πειραχτήρι και σπεύδει να του πει να μην περνάει καν απέξω, τότε δεν είναι forum, είναι παρέα ατόμων ανασφαλών. 
Για το Call me Ishmael δεν έχω έτοιμη απάντηση. Δεν είμαι προχειρολόγος, εργάζομαι και έχω δικούς μου μεταφραστικούς δαίμονες να δαμάσω και δεν νομίζω ότι θα συνέβαλα εποικοδομητικά με μια γρήγορη απάντηση.


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς Azimuthios.
Εκτιμώ την πολιτισμένη απάντησή σου.
Φιλικά,
Newtonian


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Για το Call me Ishmael δεν έχω έτοιμη απάντηση. Δεν είμαι προχειρολόγος, εργάζομαι και έχω δικούς μου μεταφραστικούς δαίμονες να δαμάσω και δεν νομίζω ότι θα συνέβαλα εποικοδομητικά με μια γρήγορη απάντηση.


Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, γιατί απαντήσατε αποδομητικά με ένα γρήγορο αφορισμό;


newtonian said:


> Το "Call me Ishmael" είναι ολοφάνερο πως έχει μουσικότητα [...] αλλά όποιος δεν έχει μουσική αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας.





newtonian said:


> Αν το forum δεν μπορεί να ανεχτεί ένα πειραχτήρι και σπεύδει να του πει να μην περνάει καν απέξω, τότε δεν είναι forum, είναι παρέα ατόμων ανασφαλών.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο συνεχίζετε με τους χαρακτηρισμούς. Εάν θέλαμε να σας πούμε να μην περνάτε καν απέξω, θα σας είχαμε μπανάρει σούμπιτο από το πρώτο ποστ. Αντιθέτως ωστόσο, καθόμαστε ένα σωρό άνθρωποι, που πνιγόμαστε, και σας απαντάμε και προσπαθούμε να σας δείξουμε ότι μας αδικείτε γιατί, ως κακοπροαίρετοι, ανασφαλείς και κομπλεξικοί (σεις είπατε) που μάλλον είμαστε όλοι, θεωρούμε παρ' όλ' αυτά ότι κάτι έχετε να δώσετε στη μεταφραστική κοινότητα. 

Εάν με κάτι διαφωνείτε, να μας απαντήσετε επί τούτου. Για ποιο λόγο οι προσωπικές επιθέσεις; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δε σας αρέσουμε, να μη μας ξανάρθετε. Μη μας κατηγορείτε όμως ότι σας κλείνουμε και την πόρτα στα μούτρα όταν μπαίνετε στο σπίτι μας και μας μαγαρίζετε το σαλόνι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2010)

Νευτώνειε, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά το πρώτο φάουλ το κάνατε εσείς στο πρώτο σας μήνυμα και το δεύτερο το κάνατε πάλι εσείς, στο δεύτερό σας μήνυμα, το οποίο τα μέλη του φόρουμ, από υπερβολική ασφαλώς ευγένεια απέναντι σε έναν νεοφερμένο, δεν σχολίασαν όσο έπρεπε: _Ναι, περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος αλλά όποιος δεν έχει μουσική αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας._ Αυτό είναι και κωμικό και αγενέστατο κτγμ. 

Κι έπειτα, επειδή το λέτε και το ξαναλέτε, και πιθανώς το πιστεύετε, επιτρέψτε μου μια διευκρίνιση. Ξαναδιάβασα το μήνυμα εκείνο του Κώστα που σας είπε να μην περνάτε απέξω και, εγώ τουλάχιστον, το διαβάζω ως εξής: το φόρουμ μας έχει πολλά και ποικίλα θέματα και νήματα. Εκείνα που τα κρίνετε ανάξια του επιπέδου σας, μην τα αγγίζετε, μην ασχολείστε μ' αυτά, αλλά όχι και να επιπλήττετε όσους ασχολούνται.

Τέλος, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας ότι η ανοχή στα πειραχτήρια είναι δείκτης πολιτισμού, αλλά ελπίζω να συμφωνήσετε κι εσείς μαζί μου ότι ένα πειραχτήρι που με την πρώτη επικριτική φράση (περί οικοδεσποτικής ευγένειας που έχει όρια) αρχίζει να φωνάζει λες και έγινε έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως δεν είναι απλώς πειραχτήρι, είναι τρολ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Είναι δυνατό να μπει μια τελεία ή να γίνει ένα διάλειμμα, μια ανακωχή, και να μου κάνετε τη χάρη να μου πείτε πού λέει τι ο Στάινερ για ρόλο του συγγραφέα όμοιο με του μεταφραστή;


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς Nickel.
Δεν είπα ότι ο Στάινερ μιλάει για ρόλο του συγγραφέα όμοιο με του μεταφραστή. Είπα ότι κάνει παρόμοιους με του Κάνιγκχαμ παραλληλισμούς και αναγωγές. Το βιβλίο του Στάινερ είναι μεγάλο και εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκο. Το διάβασα εδώ και χρόνια και δεν είμαι σε θέση να παραθέσω τώρα ακριβείς παραπομπές. Θα πρέπει να το ξαναδιαβάσω ολόκληρο. Ωστόσο, εκείνο που οπωσδήποτε αναπτύσσει σε όλο το βιβλίο, εκείνο που διαχέεται σε όλο το βιβλίο και είναι τελικά το κεντρικό νόημα του (που είναι όχι απλώς συναφές με τις θέσεις του Κάνιγκχαμ, αλλά τις εμπεριέχει και τις υπερκαλύπτει) είναι ότι η λογοτεχνία η ίδια είναι "μετάφραση", , ότι η λογοτεχνική παράδοση καθαυτή είναι μακρά σειρά "μεταφράσεων" στη λογοτεχική ιστορία κάποιων λογοτεχνικών προτύπων (π.χ. το πρότυπο της Αντιγόνης). Και ότι τα πρότυπα αυτά είναι ελάχιστα και όλα τα μεταγενέστερα έργα είναι "μεταφράσεις", δηλ. επαναλήψεις, εκείνων. Το After Babel είναι κορυφαίο έργο στις μεταφραστικές σπουδές και πρέπει να τρίψει κανείς πολλά παντελόνια στη μελέτη για να είναι σε θέση να αμφισβητήσει σε πέντε αράδες ενός blog τις θέσεις του Στάινερ. Ή να τις σχολιάσει ή να τις παρουσιάσει. Με τέτοια μεγέθη η αναμέτρηση απαιτεί πολλή περίσκεψη.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2010)

http://books.google.gr/books?id=rGkC-6q6QyEC&printsec=frontcover&dq=After+Babel&source=bl&ots=4OmHqO4ECu&sig=N5q7l4zzsDQZMh7kzs0XdlKJppA&hl=el&ei=KYO4TNqZDZK54gbh8azdDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

Έτσι για να υπάρχει...


----------



## newtonian (Oct 15, 2010)

Προς sarant.
Παρακαλώ να μου εξηγηθεί γιατί το "όποιος δεν έχει μουσικό αυτί δεν κάνει για μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας" είναι καθώς λέτε "κωμικό" και "αγενέστατο". Εξίσου κωμικό και αγενέστατο θα ήταν τότε να πούμε ότι όποιος δεν έχει μουσικό αυτί δεν κάνει για ερμηνευτής μουσικής ή όποιος δεν αγαπά τα παιδιά δεν κάνει για νηπιαγωγός. Έχετε διαβάσει ποίηση, έχετε διαβάσει πεζογραφία; Μαρσέλ Προυστ, Φώκνερ, Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ, Τζέην Ώστεν, Παπαδιαμάντη; Δεν σας έκανε ποτέ εντύπωση η μουσικότητά τους; Και πώς θα τους μεταφράσει κανείς αν δεν έχει μουσικό αυτί, αν δεν συλλάβει τη μουσικότητα ώστε να μπορέσει να την αναπαραγάγει; Θα μεταφράσει το νόημα; Κι αυτό φτάνει; Έ τότε θα κάνει μια μετάφραση πιστή στο νόημα και άπιστη στη μορφή - δηλ. μια μετάφραση φτωχή ή και κακή. Αφήστε που ούτε το νόημα θα μεταφράσει καλά δεδομένου ότι νόημα και μορφή συνάπτονται απολύτως. Όλη η λογοτεχνία έχει μουσικότητα, άλλοτε μικρότερη άλλοτε μεγαλύτερη. Ίσως εκεί κρίνεται τελικά και η αξία κάθε λογοτεχνήματος. Γιατί η επισήμανση αυτής της αυτονόητης προϋπόθεσης για τον μεταφραστή της λογοτεχνίας είναι "κωμική" και "αγενέστατη"; Θεέ και κύριε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2010)

Εγώ να πω μόνο ότι νιώθω μια σιγουριά ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κονταροχτυπηθώ με τον Στάινερ για τα λίγα και απλά που ανέφερα. Να αφήσω και μια παράγραφο από τον Κάνιγχαμ και, αν βγάλετε νόημα, αν θεωρείτε ότι υπάρχει λογική σύνδεση, πείτε μου (αρκεί να μη με παραπέμψετε στον Μπένγιαμιν):

I encourage the translators of my books to take as much license as they feel that they need. This is not quite the heroic gesture it might seem, because I’ve learned, from working with translators over the years, that the original novel is, in a way, a translation itself. It is not, of course, translated into another language but it is a translation from the images in the author’s mind to that which he is able to put down on paper.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 15, 2010)

Νομίζω πως μπορώ, δάσκαλε. Να πω; DD

Αλλά λίγο αργότερα γιατί γράφω κάτι...


----------



## Themis (Oct 16, 2010)

Palavra said:


> τότε τη βάψαμε, οι Μικροί, θα μείνουμε μπουκάλι....


My name is Label. Black Label.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 16, 2010)

Για να απαντήσω εξαρχής στην ερώτησή σου περί λογικής σύνδεσης: φαινομενικά και με αυστηρούς όρους, όχι. 

Ο Κάνιγχαμ όμως λέει πως κάθε βιβλίο περιέχει εικόνες, περιγραφές και σκέψεις. Όλα αυτά γεννιούνται στο μυαλό του συγγραφέα και μετουσιώνονται σε κείμενο, που το κείμενο αποτελείται από λέξεις και προτάσεις με κάποιο νόημα. Επομένως, η διαδικασία συγγραφής μοιάζει με τη διαδικασία της μετάφρασης. Όπως ο μεταφραστής παίρνει τα ολοκληρωμένα ή ημιτελή νοήματα που βλέπει στις σελίδες του βιβλίου και τα αποκωδικοποιεί πρώτα, επανακωδικοποιώντας τα στη γλώσσα-στόχο, με σκοπό να αποδώσει και να ανασυνθέσει τα κρυφά ή φανερά νοήματα που βρίσκονται στις λέξεις και προτάσεις που έχει σχηματίσει ο συγγραφέας, έτσι λοιπόν και ο συγγραφέας μοιάζει να μεταφράζει τον εαυτό του, όταν οι σκέψεις του αντικατοπτρίζονται σε λέξεις με κρυφό ή φανερό νόημα. 
Άρα ο μεταφραστής κάνει τη διπλή δουλειά της μετάφρασης τόσο των εικόνων που προέρχονται απευθείας από το μυαλό του συγγραφέα, όσο και των λέξεων στις οποίες έχουν μεταμορφωθεί αυτές οι εικόνες. 

Υ.Γ. Συμπτωματικά, ψάχνοντας για ένα άρθρο το απόγευμα προτού δω αυτό, έπεσα πάνω σε ένα άρθρο σχετικό με Ασιατικές σπουδές και μετάφραση, το οποίο είχε τον ευφάνταστο και αρκετά αστείο τίτλο: "Lead us not into translation", δηλαδή κάτι σαν "Θου Κύριε, φυλακήν τη μετάφρασή μου".


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2010)

Μάλλον: Μη εισενέγκης ημάς εις μετάφρασιν.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, άλλη ώρα. Ναι, αυτά θέλει να πει, κάπου εκεί, αλλά...


----------



## anef (Oct 18, 2010)

Μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα όλη αυτή η συζήτηση και ξεχώρισα δύο θέματα τα οποία ίσως θα μπορούσαν να ξεκινήσουν και δύο ξεχωριστά νήματα.

Το πρώτο, αν το «μουσικό αυτί» είναι στοιχείο απαραίτητο στους μεταφραστές της λογοτεχνίας (ή ενδεχομένως: τι άλλα προσόντα θεωρείται πως πρέπει να έχουν συγκεκριμένα αυτοί οι μεταφραστές; Και γιατί τους ξεχωρίζουμε, αν τους ξεχωρίζουμε, από τους άλλους μεταφραστές -την πλέμπα; ) Εγώ εδώ θα έθετα σίγουρα κάποια ερωτήματα που έβαλε στην αρχή η palavra. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ακριβώς είναι το μουσικό αυτί στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν ξέρω αν εννοούμε όλοι το ίδιο πράγμα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω πότε και σε ποια πεζά κείμενα μας ενδιαφέρει η μουσικότητα. Αν το Call me Ismael ήταν χαμένο κάπου μέσα στις σελίδες του έργου, δεν θα ήταν και χαμένο στη μετάφραση; Αυτά όλα ίσως και γιατί δεν μεταφράζω λογοτεχνία, οπότε θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω! 

Το δεύτερο θέμα προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει πολύ περισσότερο: σε τι διαφέρει η μετάφραση από την (πρωτότυπη ή «πρωτότυπη») δημιουργία; 
Μια που αναφέρθηκε ο Μπένγιαμιν παραπάνω, παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα (από το βιβλίο Μεταφραστικές σπουδές: θεωρίες και εφαρμογές του Τζ. Μάντεϊ, μετάφραση Α. Φιλιππάτου. Μετάφραση αποσπάσματος Φώτη Τερζάκη):
«Το καθήκον του μεταφραστή είναι να ελευθερώσει μέσα στη δική του γλώσσα εκείνη την καθαρή γλώσσα που βρίσκεται υπό το ρήμα της άλλης, να ελευθερώσει τη γλώσσα που είναι φυλακισμένη μέσα στο έργο *αναδημιουργώντας εξαρχής αυτό το έργο*.» 

Η πρωτοκαθεδρία του πρωτότυπου κειμένου έχει ούτως ή άλλως αμφισβητηθεί τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες π.χ. από όλες τις μεταμοντέρνες θεωρίες (στις μεταφραστικές σπουδές στο πλαίσιο των πολιτισμικών σπουδών, των μετα-αποικιοκρατικών σπουδών και των γυναικείων σπουδών, π.χ. Βενούτι). 
Για παράδειγμα, η Λεβάιν (Levine, πάλι από Μάντεϊ, στο κεφάλαιο «Μεταφράζοντας το ξένο») λέει: 
«Μια μετάφραση πρέπει να είναι μια πράξη κριτικής [...] να δημιουργεί αμφιβολίες, να θέτει ερωτήματα στον αναγνώστη, να τοποθετεί σε ένα νέο συγκείμενο την ιδεολογία του πρωτότυπου κειμένου.» 
Όλα αυτά παραπέμπουν σαφώς σε δημιουργία και όχι σε απλή αναπαραγωγή.

Επιπλέον, όχι μόνο έχει αμφισβητηθεί η πρωτοκαθεδρία του πρωτότυπου κειμένου, αλλά έχει αμφισβητηθεί και η ίδια η διάκριση μεταξύ πρωτότυπου και μετάφρασης, κειμένου-πηγής και κειμένου-στόχου, στο πλαίσιο του θεωρητικού παραδείγματος της πολιτισμικής μετάφρασης. Ο Άντονι Πιμ, στο βιβλίο του Exploring translation theories (2010), αναλύει διεξοδικά αυτό το παράδειγμα στο κεφάλαιο Cultural Translation. Εκεί, θεωρεί ότι οι θέσεις του Γιάκομπσον για τη μετάφραση (και η γνωστή διάκριση σε διαγλωσσική, ενδογλωσσική και διασημειωτική μετάφραση) ήδη περιέχουν εν σπέρματι τις βασικές θέσεις αυτού του θεωρητικού παραδείγματος. Θα μπορούσαμε στη δική μας περίπτωση να αναρωτηθούμε γιατί ο μεταφραστής μιας διασημειωτικής μετάφρασης (π.χ. ο σκηνοθέτης που μεταφέρει ένα βιβλίο σε ταινία) δημιουργεί, ενώ ο μεταφραστής ενός κειμένου από μια γλώσσα σε μια άλλη απλώς αναπαράγει, κάνει κάτι υποδεέστερο. 

Πέρα όμως από τις θεωρίες, θα μπορούσαμε να συγκρίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τις δύο διαδικασίες μέσα από την πρακτική μας (και άρα τις ενσωματωμένες ή βιωμένες θεωρίες μας). Είμαστε μεταφραστές αλλά και συντάκτες πρωτότυπων κειμένων. Πού διαφέρουν και πού συγκλίνουν οι δύο διαδικασίες; Ποια η σχέση τους ως προς τον απαιτούμενο μόχθο, τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο, την έρευνα, την έμπνευση, τη δημιουργικότητα, την πνευματική εγρήγορση, τις ικανότητες, την αποδοχή, τη ρητή ή άρρητη σχέση με άλλα γνωστά ή άγνωστα κείμενα/λόγους;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση όντως. 

Μήπως να γίνει ένα νήμα για τις Μεταφραστικές Σπουδές γενικότερα και να παραθέσουμε και θεωρίες και πηγές; Εγώ θα το ήθελα. 

Μια καλή αρχή είναι το βιβλίο της Susan Bassnett, _Translation Studies_ που θεωρείται από πολλούς ως το απόλυτο βιβλίο για τη μετάφραση της λογοτεχνίας. Και αντιγράφω ένα απόσπασμα από τη σελίδα 80: 

The translator, then, first reads/translates in the SL and then, through a further process of decoding, translates the text into the TL language. In this he is not doing less than the reader of the SL text alone, he is actually doing more, for the SL text is being approached through more than a set of systems. It is therefore quite foolish to argue that the task of the translator is to translate but not to interpret, as if the two were separate exercises. The interlingual translation is bound to reflect the translator's own creative interpretation of the SL text. Moreover, the degree to which the translator reproduces the form, metre, rhythm, tone, register etc. of the SL text, will be as much determined but the TL system as by the SL system and will also depend on the function of the translation.


----------



## newtonian (Oct 18, 2010)

Χαίρομαι που η αρχική μου "αγένεια" ήταν εντέλει παραγωγική (βλ. post 53 και 54 από anef και azimuthios).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Χαίρομαι κι εγώ που μαζεύτηκε κόσμος, μόνο που βλέπω στη μια μεριά newφερτους, anef, αζιμούθιους, Στάινερ, Μπένγιαμιν και δεν ξέρω πόσα άλλα μεγάλα ονόματα. Και στην άλλη μεριά στέκομαι μόνος μου, έχω πει δυο απλά πράγματα, κανένας δεν έδωσε απάντηση, βρίσκετε χίλιες δυο ομοιότητες του μεταφραστή με τον συγγραφέα, λες και πήγαν κλαμένοι οι μεταφραστές στους θεωρητικούς και παρακάλεσαν να μεγαλύνουν το ρόλο τους, μα κανένας δεν θέλει να πει πού διαφέρει —ξανά: πού _διαφέρει_— ο *μεταφραστής* από τον *συγγραφέα*. Δείτε τες: είναι δύο λέξεις διαφορετικές, δεν τις φτιάξαμε διαφορετικές για να περιγράψουμε το ίδιο πράγμα.

Και δεν με ενδιαφέρει η διαφορά για να πλέξω θεωρίες. Αλλά για να δω καθαρά τον μεταφραστή στον διαμεσολαβητικό του ρόλο και να δω τι θα πει ο δάσκαλος της μετάφρασης αν πέσει στα χέρια των μαθητών του η αλλοπρόσαλλη πρόταση που ξεχώρισα πιο πάνω:
I encourage the translators of my books to take as much license as they feel that they need. This is not quite the heroic gesture it might seem, because I’ve learned, from working with translators over the years, that the original novel is, in a way, a translation itself. It is not, of course, translated into another language but it is a translation from the images in the author’s mind to that which he is able to put down on paper.​Γιατί λέει ο Κάνιγχαμ με κάθε άνεση στους μεταφραστές του «κάντε του κεφαλιού σας»; Επειδή ξέρει ότι δεν θα κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους, αλλά… του κεφαλιού _του_. Είστε ελεύθεροι γιατί ξέρω ότι θα φερθείτε σαν σκλάβοι. Γιατί έχετε τους κανόνες της μετάφρασης, αυτούς που γράφουν τα θεωρητικά βιβλία, που σας χώνουν στα κεφάλια οι σχολές μετάφρασης, που επαναλαμβάνετε καθημερινά στα φόρουμ. Γιατί έχετε τον εκδότη, τον επιμελητή, τον αναγνώστη, τον κριτικό, που θα φροντίσουν να είστε όσο καλύτερα σκλαβάκια γίνεται. Γιατί αν δεν είστε, πώς θα δοξαστώ εγώ ο συγγραφέας, που δεν μπορώ καν να σας ελέγξω;

Γι’ αυτούς τους λόγους ξέρει ο Κάνιγχαμ ότι οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές στους οποίους δώσανε τα έργα του δεν θα τον προδώσουν. Η συνέχεια της πρότασής του είναι ένα φανταχτερό ανακόλουθο και μια πιο φανταχτερή κολακεία: «Κι εγώ», λέει, «ένας μεταφραστής είμαι. Μετέφρασα ατελώς τις υπέροχες εικόνες που είχα στο μυαλό μου».

Μα, κύριε συγγραφέα, εσύ πράγματι είχες υπέροχες εικόνες στο μυαλό σου: εκθαμβωτικά ηλιοβασιλέματα, αγχωτικά κυνηγητά, συναρπαστικά πηδήματα, αλλά τα πρόδωσες όταν τα έκανες λέξεις. Τίποτα δεν θα καταλάβαινα από το μεγαλείο του ηλιοβασιλέματος (εγώ ο αναγνώστης) αν δεν είχα δει κι εγώ ένα άλλο. Ούτε που θα αντιλαμβανόμουν γιατί γίνεται τόσος χαμός για το σπορ αν δεν είχα κι εγώ πηδήξει. Ναρκωτικά δεν έχω πάρει και καμιά περιγραφή δεν με βοηθά να καταλάβω τι είναι το ένα ή το άλλο φτιάξιμο: μου έχει μείνει η περιέργεια.

Εγώ, όμως, ως μεταφραστής, δεν θα σε προδώσω. Θα περιγράψω το δικό σου ηλιοβασίλεμα με τις δικές σου λέξεις στη δική μου γλώσσα. Δεν θα περιγράψω το δικό μου πήδημα, που μπορεί να είναι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο από το δικό σου. Δεν μπορώ να σε βελτιώσω, δεν μπορώ να σε χειροτερέψω. Θα χάσω τη δουλειά μου αν το κάνω.

Αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι. Εσύ είχες την ιδέα, εσύ τα έπλεξες αυτά που έπλεξες τόσο όμορφα και αποτελεσματικά, εγώ δεν ίδρωσα καθόλου. Εσύ θα πάρεις τα μπιγκ μπακς και τη δόξα. Εγώ θα εισπράξω τα ψίχουλα και την κολακεία σου. Να ’σαι καλά.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τα είπα και ξέσπασα. Και στο επόμενο μεγάλο διάλειμμα μπορούμε να δούμε απαντήσεις στα πολύ συγκεκριμένα και πρακτικά ερωτήματα της anef:
Πέρα όμως από τις θεωρίες, θα μπορούσαμε να συγκρίνουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τις δύο διαδικασίες μέσα από την πρακτική μας (και άρα τις ενσωματωμένες ή βιωμένες θεωρίες μας). Είμαστε μεταφραστές αλλά και συντάκτες πρωτότυπων κειμένων. Πού διαφέρουν και πού συγκλίνουν οι δύο διαδικασίες; Ποια η σχέση τους ως προς τον απαιτούμενο μόχθο, τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο, την έρευνα, την έμπνευση, τη δημιουργικότητα, την πνευματική εγρήγορση, τις ικανότητες, την αποδοχή, τη ρητή ή άρρητη σχέση με άλλα γνωστά ή άγνωστα κείμενα/λόγους;​Μια πρώτη γρήγορη απάντηση, επειδή έχω φορέσει και τα δύο καπέλα: οι διαφορές είναι περισσότερες από τις ομοιότητες. Αλλά το ξέρατε, δεν το ξέρατε;

ΥΓ. Φίλτατε newtonian. το καταλαβαίνεις ότι η παραγωγικότητα δεν έχει σχέση με το αρνητικό σκέλος της παρουσίας σου, αλλά μόνο με το θετικό, έτσι;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

FYI, δεν είμαι σε καμία πλευρά. Απλή παράθεση ήταν. Δεν πήρα θέση. Με ενδιαφέρει τόοοοοοσο πολύ η σύγκριση μεταφραστή-συγγραφέα που θα μπορούσε να ήταν και το μόνο νήμα που θα διάβαζα εδώ μέσα (λέμε τώρα!). Επιμένω να το ανοίξει κάποιος διαχειριστής γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανόν να αποκτήσει πολλούς αναγνώστες, μέλη ή επισκέπτες και να μη χάνεται κάτω από το όνομα του Κάνιγχαμ. 

Και ναι, θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις διαφορές που είναι πιο πολλές από τις ομοιότητες. 

Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ ότι δημιουργήθηκε διαμάχη για να ξεσπα(θώ)σεις, νίκελ (ή αν δημιουργήθηκε χωρίς να το καταλάβω δεν θέλω να λάβω μέρος. Να μάθω και να συζητήσω θέλω). :)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Χαίρομαι που η αρχική μου "αγένεια" ήταν εντέλει παραγωγική (βλ. post 53 και 54 από anef και azimuthios).


Μην εθελοτυφλείς στα πραγματικά περιστατικά, οπότε καλύτερα αφαίρεσε τα εισαγωγικά από τη λέξη _αγένεια_.
Ο σκοπός μπορεί να αγιάζει τα μέσα, αλλά τα μέσα δεν αγιάζουν τον άνθρωπο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Χαίρομαι που η αρχική μου "αγένεια" ήταν εντέλει παραγωγική (βλ. post 53 και 54 από anef και azimuthios).


Αγαπητέ, όπως φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από το σύνολο του φόρουμ, δεν περιμέναμε εσένα δυόμισι χρόνια τώρα για να γράψουμε καλά ποστ, ούτε για να κάνουμε γόνιμες συζητήσεις. Αν εσύ δεν είσαι σε θέση να συζητήσεις χωρίς να προσβάλλεις τους άλλους, δικό σου θέμα, ωστόσο μην προσπαθείς να ωραιοποιήσεις την αδυναμία σου οικειοποιούμενος τις γνώσεις και τις σκέψεις άλλων. 

Παιδιά, μήπως να μεταφέρουμε το θεωρητικό σκέλος για τη μετάφραση σε άλλο νήμα; Τι λέτε;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Ψηφίζω ναι!


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Παιδιά, μήπως να μεταφέρουμε το θεωρητικό σκέλος για τη μετάφραση σε άλλο νήμα; Τι λέτε;


Έκανα προσθήκη στον τίτλο του νήματος. Νομίζω ότι, όταν θα ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα, θα μπορούμε να απομονώσουμε τα της διένεξης σε ένα νήμα χωριστό, αποκλειστικά για κουτσομπόληδες.


----------



## anef (Oct 19, 2010)

Τις παραθέσεις αποσπασμάτων κι εγώ τις έκανα όχι για να πω ότι απαραίτητα συμφωνώ με το περιεχόμενό τους, αλλά για να δείξω ότι τα ζητήματα αυτά έχουν συζητηθεί ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '30 που γράφει ο Μπένγιαμιν (για να μείνουμε στον 20ο αι.) μέχρι και σήμερα, όταν πολλοί θεωρητικοί χαρακτηρίζουν τους μεταφραστές _παραγωγούς _κειμένων. Κι επειδή εγώ στη _διαδικασία _μετάφρασης και τη _διαδικασία _συγγραφής βρίσκω περισσότερα κοινά παρά διαφορές, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον νομίζω να συζητήσουμε το θέμα! 

Το γεγονός ότι πολιτισμικά η μετάφραση θεωρείται κάτι διαφορετικό ή υποδεέστερο από τη συγγραφή κειμένων δεν λύνει το ζήτημα δια παντός. Η ίδια η λογοτεχνία, ας πούμε, η πρωτότυπη, «εμπνευσμένη» δημιουργία, όπως σε μεγάλο βαθμό την αντιλαμβανόμαστε και σήμερα, δεν ήταν πάντα αυτό ακριβώς. Τέλος πάντων, εγώ θα επανέλθω μετά από μερικές μέρες, γιατί τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2010)

anef said:


> Τέλος πάντων, εγώ θα επανέλθω μετά από μερικές μέρες, γιατί τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω :)


Ναι, θα έπρεπε να βάλω στον τίτλο _Escape from Translation_. Όσο πάει, ανακαλύπτω ότι όλη η φορουμική μου δραστηριότητα θέλει να μπει κάτω απ' αυτόν τον τίτλο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Σε σχέση με το θέμα μας :): έχοντας ήδη μεταφράσει αρκετά βιβλία λογοτεχνίας, πιστεύω ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι συγγραφέας, και δεν πρέπει να είναι συγγραφέας. Δεν έχει σημασία εάν ο συγγραφέας μεταφράζει τις εικόνες που έχει στο κεφάλι του: ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει, μεταξύ άλλων, το κείμενο, _τη γλώσσα_, που έχει μπροστά του.

Αν, π.χ., γράφει ο συγγραφέας «είχε πολύ χρόνο μπροστά του» και ο μεταφραστής αποδώσει «είχε άπλετο χρόνο μπροστά του», προδίδει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρωτότυπο. Δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα, όταν μεταφράζουμε, να λέμε τη γνώμη μας. Δεν είμαι τόσο απόλυτη επειδή θέλω να κάνω εντύπωση, όχι. Σκέφτομαι απλώς ότι ο κάθε συγγραφέας έχει επιλέξει πού θα μπει η κάθε λέξη και πώς θα συνδυαστεί με τις επόμενες, ίσως έχει μάλιστα αφιερώσει μέρες ολόκληρες στο αν θα πει «πολύς» ή «άπλετος» χρόνος.
Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν ο συγγραφέας θα ήθελε να πάρει ο μεταφραστής πρωτοβουλίες, να αφήσει ελεύθερο τον κρυμμένο λογοτέχνη που έχει μέσα του και να _παρέμβει_, ουσιαστικά, στο έργο του. 
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, οι μεταφράσεις που έχουν γίνει από συγγραφείς και λογοτέχνες, όπως π.χ. ο Καζαντζάκης, είναι μάλλον διασκευές παρά μεταφράσεις, γιατί φέρουν τη σφραγίδα του δεύτερου δημιουργού. Έχουν την αξία τους, ναι, ωστόσο δεν παύουν, συχνά, να απομακρύνονται από το πρωτότυπο έργο.

Γι' αυτό είναι δύσκολη η μετάφραση: γιατί είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ερμηνεύουμε το πρωτότυπο και να το αναδημιουργούμε σε μια άλλη γλώσσα, διαφορετική, με διαφορετικό πολιτισμικό υπόβαθρο, χωρίς ωστόσο να το προδίδουμε παρεμβαίνοντας σε αυτό. Δε θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι η μετάφραση είναι υποδεέστερη, ακόμα κι αν πολλοί αυτό πιστεύουν. Θα έλεγα εξίσου ή και περισσότερο δύσκολη με τη συγγραφή, γιατί δεν πρέπει να αφήνει τα σημάδια της.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 19, 2010)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε, θα ήθελα να πω τη γνώμη μου ως αναγνώστης και μόνον, γιατί ουδεμία σχέση έχω με μεταφράσεις παραμόνο ότι διαβάζω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ξένη λογοτεχνία μεταφρασμένη, αφού τώρα πια ψιλοβαριέμαι να διαβάζω και να ανοίγω και λεξικό όταν χρειάζεται.
Συμφωνώ απολύτως με την Παλάβρα, γιατί εγώ ως αναγνώστης θέλω να διαβάζω αυτά που λέει και γράφει ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας, χωρίς αλλοιώσεις και τροποποιήσεις από τον μεταφραστή, χωρίς παρεμβάσεις, ίσως με κάποιες υποσημειώσεις μόνο για δυσνόητα ή άγνωστα πράγματα (π.χ. τοποθεσίες, χρονολογίες, βιογραφικά στοιχεία ή λογοπαίγνια) αλλά περιεκτικά, λιγόλογα και όχι για επίδειξη γνώσεων.
Πρόσφατα διάβασα ένα αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα συγγραφέως παγκοσμίου φήμης, με καταπληκτικές κριτικές για την ικανότητά της στους χαρακτήρες και την πλοκή, αλλά δυστυχώς η μετάφραση ήταν επιπέδου άρλεκιν.
Γιατί αδυνατούσα να πιστέψω π.χ. ότι η συγγραφέας είχε βάλει στο στόμα εξοργισμένου αστυνομικού την ήπια έκφραση "να πάρει", αντί για κάποια βρισιά από αυτές που είναι συνηθίζει ένας θυμωμένος άνθρωπος.
Δεν ήταν το μόνο που με έπεισε ότι ο μεταφραστής είχε παρέμβει τόσο καταλυτικά στο ύφος της συγγραφέως ώστε επηρέαζε και το ενδιαφέρον για την πλοκή και την εξέλιξη. 
Έχω διαβάσει κι άλλες φορές βιβλία που έχουν ατυχήσει στην μετάφραση αλλά πολύ συχνά διαβάζω βιβλία που είναι τόσο καταπληκτικά μεταφρασμένα που ξαναγυρνώ στις πρώτες σελίδες για να ξαναδώ το όνομα του μεταφραστή.
Απλοποιημένη ή αφελής πιθανόν η άποψή μου, αλλά νομίζω ότι έτσι σκέφτονται οι περισσότεροι αναγνώστες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Πολλά ερωτήματα μου στριφογυρίζουν στο μυαλό, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να τα συνοψίσω στα ακόλουθα: 

-Πόσο δυνατό είναι το invisibility του μεταφραστή; Και εξηγούμαι: φυσικά συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα πως ο επιτυχημένος μεταφραστής είναι αυτός που το κείμενο που παράγει διαβάζεται σαν το πρωτότυπο. Αναρωτιέμαι, πόσο εφικτό είναι εν τέλει αυτό; Είναι πάντα οι γλωσσικές δομές της γλώσσας-στόχου τέτοιες ώστε να μας επιτρέπουν να μην αλλάζουμε ούτε μία λέξη του πρωτοτύπου; Η απάντηση για μένα είναι προφανής και είναι αρνητική. Πρώτον, ο μεταφραστής προδίδει το κείμενο από τη στιγμή που αναγκαστικά πολλές φορές θα του αλλάξει τη σύνταξη. Δεύτερον, το προδίδει αλλάζοντας εκφράσεις που ξενίζουν στη γλώσσα-πηγή και τις προσαρμόζει στη δική του γλώσσα. Τρίτον, το προδίδει επειδή το μετάφρασμα είναι ένα μετα-κείμενο που έχει τροποποιηθεί τόσο ώστε να έχει μια μακρινή συγγένεια μόνο με το αρχικό. Εννοώ ότι δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις πολλές φορές word for word ένα κείμενο σε αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο και όμως να εξακολουθεί να είναι άψογο. Ο συγγραφέας φυσικά και επιλέγει μια λέξη από τις πενήντα για να τη βάλει στο κείμενό του και πρέπει να το σεβαστείς. Αλλά δεν θα ήμουν τόσο απόλυτος. Αυτό λέω μόνο. 
Και φυσικά δεν μιλάω για τις φρικαλέες περιπτώσεις, όπου ο επίδοξος συγγραφέας μεταφραστής προσπαθεί να ωραιοποιήσει ή να κλέψει τη δόξα του συγγραφέα. Μιλάω για μετάφραση Ντίκενς, Χάρντι, Ώστεν και γενικώς των βικτοριανών ή πολλών άλλων του 20ου αιώνα, όπου αν προσπαθήσεις να μείνεις πιστός σαν σκύλος στον τρόπο έκφρασης νομίζω πως θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι. Ο Κάτφορντ το 1965 έγραψε: "Στη μετάφραση υπάρχει αντικατάσταση των νοημάτων της γλώσσας-πηγής με νοήματα στη γλώσσα-στόχο. Δεν υπάρχει μεταφορά, γιατί στη μεταφορά υπάρχει εμφύτευση των νοημάτων της γλώσσας-πηγής στη γλώσσα-στόχο." Άρα αντικαθιστώντας τα νοήματα, θα προδώσεις το κείμενό σου κατ' ανάγκη. 

-Το να λέμε ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι συγγραφέας δεν ξέρω πάλι αν είναι σωστό. Συν-γράφω είναι το ρήμα και από τη στιγμή που δημιουργείς ένα κείμενο τότε μάλλον το συγγράφεις, εκτός αν πούμε το πληκτρολογώ. :) Πέρα από την πλάκα όμως, ο μεταφραστής δημιουργεί κάτι που τον εξισώνει με τον δημιουργό του πρωτοτύπου και ταυτόχρονα κατασκευάζει, κάτι που τον κάνει και τεχνίτη. Από γλωσσική άποψη, το να λες για παράδειγμα ότι ο μεταφραστής είναι craftsman σημαίνει ότι δεν του αναγνωρίζεις την ικανότητα εκείνη του δημιουργού και το να λες ότι είναι μόνο δημιουργός, του αφαιρείς την ικανότητα της κατασκευής. Η μετάφραση για μένα είναι τέχνη (Τheodore Savory) και όχι craft (Eric Jacobsen) (συγγνώμη όλα στα αγγλικά μου έρχονται πλέον). Κάποιοι την έχουν ονομάσει ακόμα και επιστήμη (Horst Frenz). Και εδώ μπαίνει ο Κάνιγχαμ. Μπαίνεις στο μυαλό του και μεταφράζεις τις εικόνες του, μπαίνεις στο λόγο του και μεταφράζεις τα νοήματά του και μπαίνεις και στο μυαλό των αναγνωστών σου και μεταφράζεις τη δική τους γλώσσα με τον τρόπο που εκείνοι θα καταλάβουν και θα αναγνωρίσουν το κείμενο ως ισάξιο του πρωτοτύπου. Επομένως, είναι λίγο αυτοαναιρετικό και παράδοξο/παράλογο να ζητάμε από τον μεταφραστή να είναι αόρατος και ταυτόχρονα να του λέμε ότι δεν είναι συγγραφέας, με την ευρύτερη σημασία του όρου. Είναι ένας μετα-συγγραφέας, σύμφωνα με τον προσφιλή όρο της μεταμοντέρνας λογοτεχνίας. 

-Και τέλος, ποια όρια ελευθερίας έχει ο μεταφραστής ποίησης; Πρέπει να είναι και ο ίδιος ποιητής ή ένας άριστος μεταφραστής μπορεί να αποδώσει το ρυθμό, τη χροιά του λόγου και τα νοήματα του πρωτοτύπου; Οι απόψεις κι εδώ διίστανται. 

Αυτά τα ολίγα προς συζήτηση για την ώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Μια περαιτέρω παρατήρηση, με βάση και την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρέμβαση του Αζιμούθιου: παραπάνω, όταν λέω ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπει στον εαυτό του ελευθερίες, αναφέρομαι προφανώς σε στοιχεία τα οποία μπορεί και πρέπει να διατηρήσει, και όχι σε άλλα που πρέπει αναγκαστικά να αλλάξει, όπως, π.χ., η σύνταξη.

Ο λόγος που το λέω αυτό είναι ότι έχω δει αρκετές μεταφράσεις στις οποίες ο μεταφραστής δεν κατάφερε να αντισταθεί και έβαλε το δικό του χρώμα, τη δική του άποψη, σε σημεία που θα μπορούσε να το είχε αποφύγει - δεν μπορείς, π.χ., ένα _it was cold_ να το μεταφράζεις _είχε πέσει παγωνιά_. Φαίνεται απλό και επουσιώδες, αλλά όταν γίνεται σε ένα ολόκληρο βιβλίο, δεν είναι πια.

Ουσιαστικά νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ παραπάνω: ο μεταφραστής είναι αναγκασμένος να κινείται εντός ενός πλαισίου κανόνων, που δεν του επιτρέπουν και πολλές πολλές πρωτοβουλίες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Πάντα συμφωνώ, διαφωνώντας μαζί σου...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν όταν έγραφα το παραπάνω


----------



## StellaP (Oct 19, 2010)

Κι εγώ ακριβώς αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα εννοούσα.
Όταν ο συγγραφέας γράφει "fuck" εγώ θέλω να διαβάζω "γαμώτο" και όχι "να πάρει" ή "στα κομμάτια".


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Καλά, οι βρισιές ιδίως είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Πολλές φορές ωστόσο, το αν θα μεταφερθούν ή όχι είναι και θέμα του εκδοτικού (μα πού το είχαμε συζητήσει, πού το είχαμε συζητήσει...), όχι απαραίτητα της σεμνοτυφίας του μεταφραστή.

Έντιτ @αποπάνω: λες και λέγεται πια σήμερα από κανέναν (εκτός από τον Ντόναλντ Ντακ) _να πάρει_...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

και τον αστυνόμο Σαΐνη... :)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Σταματήστε εσείς οι δύο, γιατί θα μας εγκαλέσουν ξανά για ελαφρότητα... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Στην οργή! Δεν μας αφήνουν να εκφραστούμε! Κλαψ, λυγμ!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Αν μιλήσω για την αβάσταχτη *ελαφρότητα *του είναι θα είναι αρκούντως σοβαρή η συζήτηση; 

Σταματώ εδώ και θα επανέλθω με κατεβατό περί γερμανικής σχολής μετάφρασης. Να δείτε μετά πώς θα με παρακαλάτε να μιλήσω για τον αστυνόμο Σαΐνη με την Παλάβρα... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2010)

Έλα, ράους, Χερρ Αζ., να κάνουμε και καμιά δουλειά, σνελ, σνελ! Αουφίντερζεν μέχρι νεωτέρας και από μένα


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Α τουτ α λ' ερ... φροϊλάιν Παλάβρα... Μα εγώ δουλειά κάνω, αφού διαβάζω στο γραφείο μου ακόμα... κλαψ και λυγμ μαζί! :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι όχι με γερμανική σχολή, αλλά με ένα απλό παράδειγμα το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ για να εξηγήσω τις διάφορες θεωρίες της μετάφρασης. Παίρνουμε τη λέξη Coca-Cola και θέλουμε να τη μεταφράσουμε (εννοείται ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι). Έχουμε τη μία σχολή που λέει ότι εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο αναψυκτικό, τότε πρέπει να κρατήσουμε την αγγλική λέξη στο κείμενό μας και να γράψουμε μετά μια υποσημείωση για το τι είναι Coca-Cola. Η δεύτερη σχολή λέει ότι φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε από όλους να ξέρουν να διαβάζουν αγγλικά όσο προφανής και αν είναι η λέξη ούτε να γνωρίζουν τι είναι, συν ότι η μετάφραση έχει σκοπό να κάνει κάτι κατανοητό σε μια άλλη κουλτούρα, επομένως μεταφράζουμε "αμερικανικό αναψυκτικό". Η τρίτη σχολή λέει ότι πρέπει να μεταφέρονται όλα από τη γλώσσα-πηγή στη γλώσσα-στόχο, οπότε γράφουμε Έψα ή Ήβη. Και η τέταρτη σχολή λέει ότι εφόσον η αρχική λέξη δεν αποτελεί σημαντικό στοιχείο στο πρωτότυπο, μπορούμε να την παραλείψουμε και συνεπώς μεταφράζουμε ""Ήπιε ένα αναψυκτικό". 

Τέλος, κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι στη μετάφραση όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το λεγόμενο equivalence και κατά πόσο αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχθεί.

"Translating consists in reproducing in the receptor language the closest natural equivalent of the source-language message." (Nida and Taber, _The Theory and Practice of Translation_)


----------



## newtonian (Oct 19, 2010)

Συγχαρητήρια στον Αζιμούθειο για το παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποιεί και το οποίο αποτελεί λαμπρή εισαγωγή στις θεωρίες της μετάφρασης. 
Να προσθέσω δυο λόγια: Η ισοδυναμία (equivalence) δεν μπορεί ποτέ να επιτευχθεί πλήρως. Επομένως και ο βαθμός προσέγγισής της θα είναι πάντα υπό αμφισβήτηση από καλοπροαίρετους ή κακοπροαίρετους ή αδαείς κριτές. Ο μεταφραστής, συχνά μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο, ακολουθεί άλλοτε τη μία άλλοτε την άλλη από τις τέσσερις σχολές, όχι επειδή δεν έχει συνεπή μεταφραστική θεωρία ή θέση, αλλά επειδή το ένστικτό του ή η μεταφραστική του σοφία του υπαγορεύουν κάθε φορά διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση. 
Αυτή η αδυνατότητα της ισοδυναμίας, αυτή η πολύπλευρη "ατέλεια" της μετάφρασης συνιστά τελικά και τη δύναμή της. Είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που λέει ο Στάινερ για τη γλώσσα: "Η γλώσσα είναι ισχυρή ακριβώς επειδή η αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στις λέξεις και στα "πράγματα" είναι αδύναμη." Αυτές οι "αδυναμίες" συνιστούν τελικά το θρίαμβο της γλώσσας και της μετάφρασης. Χωρίς αυτές δεν θα ήταν δυνατή η καταγραφή της υποκειμενικότητας και της εξατομίκευσης, και συνεπώς δεν θα ήταν δυνατή ούτε η λογοτεχνία ούτε η μετάφραση. Να που και πάλι συγγραφέας και μεταφραστής δρουν με παρόμοιο τρόπο.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, αυτά όλα είναι κόλπα όσων εξ ημών των μεταφραστών θέλαμε πάντα να γράψουμε ένα μυθιστόρημα, αλλά ποτέ δεν τα καταφέραμε.


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2010)

Ορίστε, ρίχνουν ο Αζιμούθειος και η Παλάβρα φιτιλιές, έρχεται και ο Μαρίνος και μας προσβλήνει τρόπον τινά. Λοιπόν, οι τέσσερις σχολές που αναφέρει ο Αζιμούθειος, αν υποτεθούν τόσο άτεγκτες, είναι μάλλον τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν. Η ισοδυναμία είναι πάντα δυναμική και λειτουργική, ποτέ δεν μπορεί να αποχωριστεί από το όλο κείμενο και να αυτονομηθεί αυτάρεσκα. Το παράδειγμα του Αζιμούθειου είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικό για τη διευκρίνιση της κατάστασης, αφού δίνεται η κατ' αρχήν τοποθέτηση κάθε σχολής χωρίς να δίνονται συγχρόνως κάποια εντελώς απαραίτητα στοιχεία, πέρα από το σημαντικότατο γεγονός ότι υποθέτουμε πως ο έλληνας αναγνώστης αγνοεί την κόκα-κόλα. Κάποια παραδείγματα στην τύχη. Ξανααναφέρεται άραγε η κόκα-κόλα και έχει κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λειτουργικό ρόλο στο κείμενο; Φανταστείτε, για παράδειγμα, ότι πιο κάτω γίνεται ένα λογοπαίγνιο με την κόκα-κόλα: αν δεν δώσουμε λύση στην απόδοση του λογοπαιγνίου, είναι αδύνατον να αντιμετωπίσουμε την κόκα-κόλα στην πρώτη εμφάνισή της. Φανταστείτε, αντίθετα, ότι η κόκα-κόλα είναι άπαξ λεγόμενον. Ναι, αλλά ποιοι την αναφέρουν; Η απόδοση "αναψυκτικό" ταιριάζει μια χαρά για καταστάσεις λάιτ, αν όμως το πλαίσιο είναι ένα μπαρ της βαθιάς Αμερικής γεμάτο άξεστη βαρβατίλα; Το "αναψυκτικό" κατ' αρχήν δεν ταιριάζει - αν και ίσως θα ταίριαζε η γκαζόζα μαζί με την ανάλογη εισαγωγή: "Μάικ, πιάσε μια γκαζόζα". Και πάλι όμως δεν είμαστε σίγουροι. Τι αντιπροσωπεύει η κόκα-κόλα στο περιβάλλον αυτό; Είναι συνηθισμένο να πίνει κάποιος κόκα-κόλα ή ο λεγάμενος είναι ο αποσυνάγωγος ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι πίνουν γγγουίσκιιι; Και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά.

Ας το πάρουμε απόφαση: είμαστε τεχνίτες - καλοί ή κακοί, αλλά πάντως τεχνίτες. Craftsmen, για να καταλαβαινόμαστε. Δεν νομίζω ότι η διαφορά με τους συγγραφείς έγκειται - κατά μέσο όρο, δεν μιλάω για τις εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις - στην ποσότητα της δημιουργικότητας, ή εν πάση περιπτώσει αυτό δεν είναι εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμο. Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει ένα σιδηρούν πλαίσιο για να κινηθεί και να δημιουργήσει, ενώ ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να ξεκινήσει έτσι και, αν δεν του κάτσει καλά το πράγμα, να καταλήξει κοκορέτσι. Μιλάω πάντα για μέσες περιπτώσεις. Ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να ξεκινήσει με κάτι στο μυαλό του και, στην πορεία, να το αλλάξει. Ο μεταφραστής το ίδιο, αλλά η δική του αλλαγή θα είναι πάντα μια διάσταση πιο κάτω από την αλλαγή που μπορεί να κάνει ο συγγραφέας - πάντα μεσολαβεί η διάσταση της (ίσως ανέφικτης αλλά πάντα επιδιωκόμενης) ισοδυναμίας.

Συνάδελφοι, SOS. Το γεγονός ότι παίρνω φόρα και γράφω στη Λεξιλογία είναι άσφαλτη ένδειξη ότι έχω να κάνω κάποια κατεπείγουσα δουλειά την οποία σκυλοβαριέμαι. Μήπως του βρίσκεται κάποιου ένα περίσσευμα αυτοπειθαρχίας να μου δανείσει;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2010)

Ε; Πώς είπατε; Τα πορτοκαλί γράμματα τι σημαίνουν; Ελπίζω ό,τι και τα πράσινα... 

Ε, όχι και όλοι, κύριε Μαρίνο... ;)

Προτού στείλω τα παραπάνω είδα το ενδιαφέρον μήνυμα του Θέμη και διευκρινίζω ότι το παράδειγμα δίνεται σε φοιτητές που έρχονται σε πρώτη επαφή με θεωρίες της μετάφρασης για να τους εξηγηθεί πάρα πολύ απλά το ευρύ πεδίο μεταφραστικής πρακτικής. Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίσω, αλλά ας το κάνω για να είμαι σίγουρος, πως καταλαμβάνει τα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά του μαθήματος... 

Και ναι ο σύγχρονος μεταφραστής δημιουργεί το μετάφρασμά του εφαρμόζοντας συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα και τις τέσσερις θεωρίες ταυτόχρονα... γι' αυτό και τα καλούπια του μπορεί να είναι στενότερα, αλλά δεν τον κάνουν υποδεέστερο δημιουργό κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη. Απλώς τον κάνουν δημιουργό σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο από τον συγγραφέα, αφού παίρνει τις εικόνες, τα νοήματα και τις σκέψεις έτοιμες και ψάχνει να ανακαλύψει στα έγκατα της δικής του γλώσσας και εμπειρίας τον τρόπο απόδοσής τους. Ε, κάτι κάνει τότε κι αυτός, σωστά; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2010)

Εννοείς να σου δείξουμε τα όργανα, Γαλιλαίε; Και νομίζεις ότι είσαι ο μόνος;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 19, 2010)

Βλέπω το πήρατε προσωπικά το σχόλιό μου, πορτοκαλί ή γουοτέβα... :) Συνοψίζοντας, η δεύτερη παράγραφος του Θέμη με καλύπτει απόλυτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2010)

Είναι σχετικό ή όχι, άραγε; Πάντως είναι αληθινό. Μεταφράζω ειδικό, ειδικότατο βιβλίο φίλου που το έχει πρωτοεκδώσει στα αγγλικά, γεμάτο ορολογία. Το βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί, παίρνει καλά σχόλια, μούτρα ο φίλος.

--Τι τρέχει ρε συ, τον ρωτάω μια μέρα, κι έχεις κρεμάσει μούτρα; Όλοι λένε τα καλύτερα λόγια.
--Ναι αλλά μοιάζει με τα δικό σου στιλ στα ελληνικά, όχι με το δικό μου...


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2010)

Σχετικό, σχετικότατο, Δόκτορα. Ο φίλος σου βρίσκεται σε ιδιόμορφη κατάσταση: έχει τη διπλή ιδιότητα συγγραφέα και οιονεί μεταφραστή. Σαν συγγραφέας βλέπει ότι έγινε μια καλή μεταφραστική δουλειά που αποσπά επαίνους. Σαν οιονεί μεταφραστής βλέπει ότι το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο δεν του ανήκει, έχει κάτι ξένο, ο ίδιος δεν θα το έλεγε έτσι. Νιώθει στενάχωρα επειδή, αν και συγγραφέας, αισθάνεται πως έχει χάσει την προνομιακή σχέση με αυτό που ήταν δημιούργημά του και θα έπρεπε εξ ορισμού να του είναι απόλυτα οικείο. Παρηγόρησέ τον με τη δική μου εμπειρία. Όσο μετάφραζα στο χέρι, όταν ξανακοιτούσα το κείμενο τα πάντα μου φαίνονταν αμφισβητήσιμα. Όταν υποχρεώθηκα να δακτυλογραφώ, το πρώτο χέρι της μετάφρασης είχε άλλο κύρος. Τώρα που χρησιμοποιούμε τον κομπιούτορα και η διόρθωση είναι εύκολη, χωρίς ενίοτε να πρέπει να ξαναγραφεί ολόκληρη η σελίδα, το κύρος έχει μειωθεί. Οπότε η θεραπεία του προβλήματος είναι να του προτείνεις, τώρα που έχει περάσει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, να ξαναδιαβάσει το τυπωμένο βιβλίο του στο πρωτότυπο από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, σαν κοινός αναγνώστης, και μετά να έρθει να σου πει και για τη μετάφραση. Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι θα του έχουν κοπεί τα φτερά. Θα έχει διαπιστώσει ότι το παιδί του ψιλοφέρνει σε παιδί του γείτονα. Αν πέφτω έξω, να βγάλει η Θάτσερ μπιμπίκι στη μύτη.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 20, 2010)

> Αν πέφτω έξω, να βγάλει η Θάτσερ μπιμπίκι στη μύτη


Μάλλον πέφτεις πολύ έξω: έπαθε χειρότερα.  :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να αποδώσουμε εκεί τη λοίμωξη της Θάτσερ, στο πόσο έπεσε έξω ο Θέμης, αλλά έχω μια διαφορετική εξήγηση για αυτό που έγινε με το φίλο του δόκτορα. Ο Dr7x έκανε μια φιλότιμη μετάφραση, αλλά ο συγγραφέας, αν το είχε γράψει κατευθείαν ο ίδιος στα ελληνικά, θα το είχε γράψει διαφορετικά. Η γλώσσα κατευθύνει τον συγγραφέα και ο δίγλωσσος συγγραφέας, γράφοντας το ίδιο κείμενο (ιδίως αν είναι λογοτεχνικό), είναι πιθανό να χρησιμοποιούσε αρκετά διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις. Δεν θα άλλαζε το περιεχόμενο, αλλά δεν θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος σ' έναν διάλογο, σε μια περιγραφή, να χρησιμοποιήσει τα ίδια λόγια. Μπορεί να αξιοποιούσε αυτά που του πρόσφερε πιο απλόχερα η κάθε γλώσσα, τα εργαλεία με τα οποία ο ίδιος ήταν περισσότερο εξοικειωμένος. Ο δίγλωσσος συγγραφέας έχει κι αυτό το δικαίωμα δεσμείν και λύειν που ο κατ' ανάθεσιν μεταφραστής έχει σε πολύ περιορισμένο βαθμό.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2010)

Κάποτε υπήρχαν και οι όροι 'διασκευή' και 'απόδοση', που τώρα έχουν στιγματιστεί αγρίως. Κάποτε οι 'κλασικοί' μουσικοί ήταν πιο ελεύθεροι στην ερμηνεία, υπήρχαν μάλιστα και σημεία που ο ίδιος ο συνθέτης τούς έδινε χρόνο να αυτοσχεδιάσουν. Μετά, άρχισε να τα γράφει ο ίδιος κι εκείνα ακόμα τα σημεία, και σιγά-σιγά ο συνθέτης, ο συγγραφέας, θεοποιήθηκαν. Ωστόσο μια μουσική διασκευή δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν, εφόσον δηλώνεται σαν τέτοια. Ε, η _γλωσσική_ μετάφραση είναι και διασκευή, εξ ορισμού. Το στόρι, ο σκελετός, και οι ιδέες, είναι του συγγραφέα· στα υπόλοιπα, τα γλωσσικά, αρχίζει η διασκευή. Αρνείται κανείς εδώ την πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν δύο εξίσου καλές μεταφράσεις του ίδιου έργου (το 'εξίσου' με ποιοτική, όχι μαθηματική έννοια); αν όχι, τότε αυτομάτως αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει περιθώρια δημιουργίας, άρα είναι ένας υπεργολάβος δημιουργός. Όσο για τη διάκριση τέχνης και μαστοριάς, είναι κι αυτή πολύ φλου (κάτι έχει δεσμευτεί η anef, αν κατάλαβα καλά, να μας πει προσεχώς επ' αυτού). ;Ένας ας πούμε κακός συγγραφέας κάνει τέχνη αλλά μια άριστη μεταφράστρια είναι μαστόρισσα; Αλλά και αν ακόμα συμπληρώσουμε ότι ο πρώτος έκανε κακή τέχνη ενώ η δεύτερη λαμπρή μαστοριά, τι κερδίσαμε; Τέχνη/μαστοριά υπάρχει σε όλες τις ασχολίες, από την ποίηση ως τη μαγειρική. Χωραφάς/Μαρκουλάκης, το ίδιο πράμα, και οι δυο στη Νανά θητεύουν.  Ότι υπάρχει μεγάλος μάστορας-ήτοι-καλλιτέχνης και μέτριος ή και κακός μάστορας-ήτοι-καλλιτέχνης, συμφωνώ, αλλά καλλιτέχνης vs. μάστορας, αμφιβάλλω, συν το γνωστό θέμα ότι 'τέχνη' ελληνιστί είναι και τα δύο, και art και craft. Νά ένα ακανθώδες μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2010)

Themis said:


> Μήπως του βρίσκεται κάποιου ένα περίσσευμα αυτοπειθαρχίας να μου δανείσει;


Εμένα μόλις μου τελείωσε, και το υστέρημα, δηλαδή, αλλά ο δόχτωρ παραπάνω δίνει κάτι καλές ιδέες


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2010)

Παραθέτω ένα καλό άρθρο του Ράινερ Σούλτε για το ρόλο του μεταφραστή ως μεσάζοντα. Θεωρώ πως διατυπώνει μερικές βασικές αρχές περί ισοδυναμίας και περί του ρόλου του μεταφραστή στο σταυροδρόμι των δύο γλωσσών και πολιτισμών. Διαβάζεται άνετα. 
Ορίστε και ένα απόσπασμα: 

We constantly say that we are transferring cultural situations from one language into another. It almost appears as if we take this statement for granted without seriously reflecting on the implication of such an assumption. *We know that there is no such thing as two words--within the same language--that project the exact same meaning. Similarly, correspondences between two words from different languages never find an exact equivalent. There can only be analogous correspondences. If we extend this thinking to the nature of cultural situations, it becomes quite clear that the exact nature of a situation, whether emotional, social or psychological, cannot be transferred to a new language. *Something always has to be left behind. In a sense, we actually create a new foreignness in the new language that, however, corresponds in its atmosphere to the magnetic field of the situation in the original language.
The notion of cultural incompatibility can be thought out in greater length. The exact transferal of the nuances underlying cultural traditions seems questionable, if not impossible. However, the translators, because of their living intensely in two different languages and cultures, develop an insight into the refinements of the other culture and therefore keenly perceive the differences that separate nations. In a sense, these translators hold the keys to certain secrets in the other culture that they know cannot be adequately transplanted into the receptor language. As translators, deeply rooted in the language from which they translate, they recognize the refined differences of seeing the world in the other language, and they are clearly aware of what cannot be carried into the new language. It is also a recognition that causes us, the translators, many moments of keen frustration. Yet, because the translators are tuned in to these differences, they can often illuminate, through the possibilities of critical language, the foreignness of the other language. One might even say that translators hold certain secrets that they discovered in the source-language environment, and that they alone--and not the critic or the scholar--can provide entrances into these secrets for people who were not brought up in that language. In our multicultural context, the translator therefore must become the most indispensable mediator, if indeed true communication between people of different languages were to happen. Translation fosters the understanding of a foreign culture, and through the juxtaposition of our cultural habits with those of the other culture, we begin to clarify how we think and feel, how we interpret the world--often in entirely different ways from the people in other cultures. 

Το υπόλοιπο εδώ: http://translation.utdallas.edu/translationstudies/mediator_essay1.html


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι το άρθρο αυτό, Αζ., είναι λίγο απόλυτο. Ναι, ο μεταφραστής είναι μεσάζων ανάμεσα σε δυο πολιτισμούς, δυο γλώσσες, ωστόσο νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση δεν έχει και τόσο μεταφυσικές ιδιότητες. Ας εξηγηθώ, ωστόσο:


> *We know that there is no such thing as two words--within the same language--that project the exact same meaning.*


_Γαλανός _και _γαλάζιος_, _φεγγάρι _και _σελήνη_, _όμορφος _και _ωραίος_, _αρνί_ και _πρόβατο_ και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. Μπορώ να συνεχίσω (όπως και εσείς) με ένα ατελείωτο κατεβατό. Κάποιες από αυτές τις λέξεις έχουν ελαφρώς διαφορετική υφολογική χροιά, ωστόσο είναι κάποιες φορές τόσο ανεπαίσθητη, ώστε μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε νήματα και να συζητάμε ατέρμονα για τις διαφορές τους, καταλήγοντας να χωριστούμε σε Καπουλέτους, που λένε ότι _αρνί_ και _πρόβατο_ είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, και Μοντέκους, που λένε ότι άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο, γιατί π.χ. ο Καζαντζάκης στους _Αδερφοφάδες_, έγραψε _Στον κόσμο τούτονθά 'σαι αρνί ή λύκος - αν είσαι αρνί σε τρων - αν είσαι λύκος τρως _ και δε θα μπορούσε επουδενί να είχε γράψει _πρόβατο_.


> *Similarly, correspondences between two words from different languages never find an exact equivalent.*


Και όμως: υπάρχουν λέξεις καθολικές, οικουμενικές έννοιες, όπως _πατέρας, μητέρα, γη, φως, σκοτάδι, φόβος, χαρά_ κτλ κτλ, που μεταφράζονται με ακριβή αντίστοιχα από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα. Ναι, μπορεί το _σκοτάδι_ να σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό για κάθε πολιτισμό, γιατί άλλο π.χ. το σκοτάδι των πόλεων, που είναι ψευτοσκόταδο, και άλλο το σκοτάδι του υπαίθρου, που καμιά φορά μοιάζει με άβυσσο. Ωστόσο, κατά μία έννοια, *όλες* οι λέξεις ερμηνεύονται αλλιώς από τον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, και το να τους αρνηθούμε την ισοδυναμία είναι σαν να αρνούμαστε την ουσιαστική επικοινωνία μεταξύ των ανθρώπων.

Γράφει επίσης ο Schulte:


> Thus, when we speak, we have to make sure that we communicate the direction of thinking that we want a word or a sequence of word to have. If indeed each word had the same conceptual boundary, then it is conceivable that we would all carry the same meaning away from each word. It would imply that several people could produce the exact same translation of a given text. Translators know that this is absolutely not true.


Αυτοαναιρείται, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Πώς μπορεί να λέει ότι είμαστε, ως μεταφραστές, σε θέση να υπαγορεύσουμε το εννοιολογικό περιεχόμενο μιας λέξης όταν αμέσως μετά λέει ότι οι λέξεις δεν έχουν εννοιολογικά όρια;

Σε άλλο σημείο του κειμένου λέει πάλι:


> Thus, as translators we cannot take anything for granted. We must be involved in a constant process of unlearning, because the realities and expectations of our own culture are not necessarily the same in the other culture. Not only that, we don't even know whether our own cultural and social situation wants to open itself up to an influx of ideas and perspectives that are prominent in another culture. In other words, if we plan to take our cargo to the other side of the river we must worry about the nature of our reception. We are never sure whether what we plan to deliver will be met with open arms. Will we find people on the other side who are open to receive what we bring with us, do they want to interact with us or are we going to impose ourselves on them.


Γιατί unlearning; Ίσα ίσα, για να μεταφράσεις, πρέπει να *μαθαίνεις*, τόσο τη δική σου πραγματικότητα, όσο και την πραγματικότητα της άλλης γλώσσας. Συν τοις άλλοις, νομίζω ότι η συγκεκριμένη παράγραφος προσθέτει στο μεταφραστή μια ιδιότητα που δεν έχει: οι ιδέες και τα πρίσματα μέσα από τα οποία βλέπει την πραγματικότητα δεν μεταφέρονται από το μεταφραστή στη γλώσσα στόχο, αλλά από το πρωτότυπο κείμενο στον αναγνώστη της μετάφρασης. Ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει αυτό που βλέπει. Αν όχι, αν δηλαδή επιχειρεί να μεταφέρει το φορτίο στην άλλη μεριά του ποταμού χωρίς πολιτισμικά και άλλα στοιχεία, θα πρέπει να παρέμβει σε αυτό, αλλάζοντάς το, αλλάζοντας δηλαδή το πρωτότυπο κείμενο.

Σε τελική ανάλυση, νομίζω, είναι δύσκολο να εξετάζουμε τη μετάφραση ως σύνολο. Το κάθε κείμενο έχει τις δικές του απαιτήσεις, όπως λέει και ο Θέμης, και εμείς είμαστε σε κάθε περίπτωση υποχρεωμένοι να κινούμαστε με βάση τους κανόνες που υπαγορεύει το κάθε κείμενο ξεχωριστά.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 20, 2010)

Και πάλι θα συμφωνήσω. Μα τι έχω πάθει μαζί σου;   

Τίποτε δεν είναι απόλυτο πουθενά, όπως έχουμε μάθει, αλλά γι' αυτό το έβαλα εδώ για να ακούσω μια απάντηση σαν τη δική σου. Υπάρχουν αλήθειες, αλλά δεν είναι η μόνη αλήθεια. Δεν μπορείς όμως να απορρίψεις τίποτα, αν δεν γνωρίζεις και την απόλυτη άποψη και τη σκληροπυρηνική. Η πράξη στο τέλος έρχεται και τα αναιρεί και όταν έχεις το κείμενο μπροστά σου και το παλεύεις (Hardy in my case! Mon dieu!) τότε ναι καλό είναι να ξέρεις και τι κάνεις και γιατί το κάνεις. Από αυτή την άποψη κάθε θεωρία βοηθάει. Ασχέτως αν την ώρα που τρέχεις να παραδώσεις δεν έχεις χρόνο να τη σκεφτείς. Επειδή όμως εγώ μιλάω για μεταφραστικές σπουδές περισσότερο και όχι φυσικά για επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που την ώρα που μιλάμε κάτι μεταφράζουν, καλό είναι να διδάσκονται αυτά για να δίνεται η ευκαιρία στους σπουδαστές παντός είδους να αιτιολογούν τις επιλογές τους. Και αυτό εγώ το θεωρώ υπερ-απαραίτητο σε έναν εκπαιδευόμενο. Ο Πυμ γράφει πως το χειρότερο λάθος που κάνουν τα πανεπιστήμια και τα κάθε λογής προγράμματα μετάφρασης είναι ότι διαχωρίζουν τη θεωρία από την πράξη. 

Η κουβέντα μας αυτή εμένα με ιντριγκάρει, όπως έχω πει, περισσότερο από πολλά άλλα νήματα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2010)

Επιμένοντας ότι, προτού δώσουμε μεγάλο βάρος στις ομοιότητες, πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε ότι έχουμε κυρίως διαφορές, κοιτάζω, για τη συζήτηση, τη μυθιστοριογραφία και πιάνω ένα βιβλίο της σειράς του είδους «Πώς να γίνετε μυθιστοριογράφος: Μέθοδος άνευ διδασκάλου». Για την ακρίβεια, από γνωστή αγγλική σειρά, το _Writing Fiction For Dummies_. Παραθέτω τους τίτλους των κεφαλαίων.
Writing Fiction For Dummies
Part I: Getting Ready to Write Fiction
Chapter 1: Fiction Writing Basics
Chapter 2: What Makes a Great Story?
Chapter 3: Finding Your Audience and Category
Chapter 4: Four Ways to Write a Great Novel
Chapter 5: Managing Your Time… and Yourself
Part II: Creating Compelling Fiction
Chapter 6: Building Your Story World: The Setting for Your Story
Chapter 7: Creating Compelling Characters
Chapter 8: Storyline and Three-Act Structure: The Top Layers of Your Plot
Chapter 9: Synopsis, Scene List, and Scene: Your Middle Layers of Plot
Chapter 10: Action, Dialogue, and More: The Lowest Layer of Your Plot
Chapter 11: Thinking Through Your Theme
Part III: Editing and Polishing Your Story and Characters
Chapter 12: Analyzing Your Characters
Chapter 13: Scrutinizing Your Story Structure
Chapter 14: Editing Your Scenes for Structure
Chapter 15: Editing Your Scenes for Content
Part IV: Getting Published
Chapter 16: Getting Ready to Sell Your Book: Polishing and Submitting
Chapter 17: Approaching Agents and Editors
Part V: The Part of Tens
Chapter 18: Ten Steps to Analyzing Your Story
Chapter 19: Ten Reasons Novels Are Rejected​Ο μεταφραστής θα πρέπει να μπορεί να αναλύσει το έργο, να καταλάβει πώς ο συγγραφέας διάλεξε το κοινό του και την ιστορία του, πώς έπλασε τους χαρακτήρες του, πώς έπλεξε τη δράση και τους διαλόγους. Τίποτα ωστόσο απ’ αυτά δεν καλείται να επινοήσει ο ίδιος και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει. Στους τίτλους αυτούς δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία αναφορά στον πηλό ή στη σμίλη που θα χειριστεί ο συγγραφέας (τη γλώσσα και τη μαστοριά του) και που θα κληθεί να απομιμηθεί ο μεταφραστής. Ίσως να βρίσκονται στο κεφάλαιο για το Structure ή το Polishing.

Αλλά ας κατέβουμε ένα επίπεδο παρακάτω, στο τελευταίο κεφάλαιο, και ας δούμε σε τίτλους τους δέκα λόγους για τους οποίους απορρίπτονται συνήθως τα μυθιστορήματα:

The Category Is Wrong
Bad Mechanics and Lackluster Writing
The Target Reader Isn’t Defined
The Story World Is Boring
The Storyline Is Weak
The Characters Aren’t Unique and Interesting
The Author Lacks a Strong Voice
The Plot Is Predictable
The Theme Is Overbearing
The Book Fails to Deliver a Powerful Emotional Experience
Και πάλι τον μεταφραστή τον αφορά το κομμάτι που μιλά για lackluster writing. Μάλιστα, αν δεν έχει απορριφθεί το μυθιστόρημα γι’ αυτόν το λόγο, ο μεταφραστής καλείται να δώσει κι αυτός με τη σειρά του εξίσου lackluster writing, όσο και να επαναστατεί μέσα του ο αλυσοδεμένος λογοτέχνης — ακόμα κι αν μεταφράζει κείμενα στα οποία το lackluster writing είναι ο κανόνας, η επανάληψη συχνή, η ορολογία πάγια και η μηχανική μετάφραση προ των θυρών.

Στους παραπάνω πίνακες μπορούμε να δούμε έναν κατάλογο διαφορών. Ας θυμηθούμε και τη βασική διαφορά: για να μεταφράσουμε, πρέπει κάποιος πρώτα να μιλήσει ή να γράψει. Θα μεταφράσουμε για να μπορέσουν κάποιοι που δεν μιλούν την ίδια γλώσσα να καταλάβουν αυτά που ειπώθηκαν, αυτά που γράφηκαν. Αν κάποιος δεν μιλήσει ή γράψει, δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για μετάφραση. Επίσης δεν θα υπάρχει ανάγκη για μετάφραση όταν θα μιλάμε όλοι μία γλώσσα.

*Για να υπάρχει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας, πρέπει να υπάρχει γλώσσα — μία γλώσσα. Για να υπάρχει μεταφραστής, πρέπει να προϋπάρξει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας και να υπάρχουν δύο γλώσσες.* Είναι ή δεν είναι δύο ρόλοι εντελώς διαφορετικοί στον πυρήνα της ύπαρξής τους;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2010)

Είναι.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι διαφορές είναι σαφείς και συνοψίζονται σε αυτά που γράφει ο νίκελ. Οι ομοιότητες είναι που θέλουν συζήτηση και ανάλυση. 

Και βάζω εδώ και τον Μπένγιαμιν να μας βρίσκεται: http://www.scribd.com/doc/12733233/Walter-Benjamin-the-Task-of-Translator


----------



## anef (Oct 21, 2010)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην έχω χρόνο, αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρεμβασούλα -στην πορεία έχει βγει παρεμβασάρα- τονίζοντας ότι ακόμα δεν έχω διαβάσει όσο καλά θα ήθελα όλες τις συνεισφορές σας:

Σ' όλη τη συζήτηση εμμέσως πλην σαφώς η μετάφραση ταυτίζεται με τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και ο συγγραφέας (_συντάκτες _είχα πει εγώ πιο πάνω για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις) με τον συγγραφέα λογοτεχνικών έργων. Το άρθρο, που ήταν και η αρχή αυτής της συζήτησης, όντως μιλάει για λογοτεχνία, αλλά στην πορεία, κι εφόσον εξειδικεύσαμε το θέμα, κάπως θα πρέπει να δικαιολογήσουμε το γεγονός ότι ενώ ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος μεταφράσεων στον κόσμο δεν αφορά τη λογοτεχνία, εμείς μιλάμε μόνο γι' αυτήν και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνουμε και διευκρινίσεις. Νομίζω είναι ανάγκη να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας της μετάφρασης, το μετάφρασμα, στην περίπτωση της λογοτεχνίας να έχει μεγάλη αξία στην κοινωνία μας, ακριβώς γιατί ένα λογοτέχνημα ως αυτόνομο κείμενο θεωρείται μεγαλύτερης αξίας από ένα δικόγραφο για παράδειγμα, όμως η αξία της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή κτγμ παραμένει η ίδια, είτε μιλάμε για επιστημονικά, νομικά, τεχνικά ή άλλα κείμενα, είτε μιλάμε για λογοτεχνία. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι απαιτούνται ακριβώς τα ίδια προσόντα -όπως δεν απαιτούνται τα ίδια προσόντα και για τη μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων και τεχνικών κειμένων- γενικά όμως η αξία της μεσολάβησης, όπως τέθηκε παραπάνω, είναι κτγμ η ίδια. Οπότε, απ' αυτή την άποψη τουλάχιστον, δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχύει αυτό που έλεγε πιο πάνω ο Μαρίνος, ότι ζηλέψαμε οι μεταφραστές τη δόξα των συγγραφέων: τι να ζηλέψουμε, τη δόξα του δικηγόρου, του technical writer και του διαφημιστή; 

Κι έρχομαι σ' αυτό, που είναι καίριο κτγμ:


nickel said:


> Ας θυμηθούμε και τη βασική διαφορά: για να μεταφράσουμε, πρέπει κάποιος πρώτα να μιλήσει ή να γράψει.
> ...
> *Για να υπάρχει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας, πρέπει να υπάρχει γλώσσα — μία γλώσσα. Για να υπάρχει μεταφραστής, πρέπει να προϋπάρξει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας και να υπάρχουν δύο γλώσσες.* Είναι ή δεν είναι δύο ρόλοι εντελώς διαφορετικοί στον πυρήνα της ύπαρξής τους;



Η βασική διαφορά είναι ταυτόχρονα και βασική ομοιότητα κτγμ: και για να συγγράψουμε και για να μεταφράσουμε πρέπει πρώτα κάποιος να μιλήσει ή να γράψει. Ο συγγραφέας ή συντάκτης ενός κειμένου επίσης πατάει -ενίοτε αγρίως- πάνω σε άλλα κείμενα. Μόνο που πολλές φορές δεν δηλώνει τα κείμενα στα οποία πατάει, μπορεί και να μην τα ξέρει καν στην περίπτωση της λογοτεχνίας -ενώ, ας πούμε, οφείλει να τα ξέρει άριστα στην περίπτωση των νόμων αλλά και να τα δηλώνει. Από την άλλη, ο μεταφραστής για να χαρακτηριστεί μεταφραστής πρέπει φυσικά να δηλώσει ένα συγκεκριμένο κείμενο με το οποίο θα πρέπει να μπορεί να γίνει αντιπαραβολή. Δεν εξισώνω τις δύο λειτουργίες, απλώς αμφισβητώ την απόλυτη διάκρισή τους. Ούτε υποτιμώ την επινόηση, απλώς αμφισβητώ τον απόλυτα πρωτογενή χαρακτήρα της. (Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση της λογοτεχνίας, μπορούμε κάλλιστα να φανταστούμε ένα πρωτότυπο λογοτέχνημα που να ανήκει σε μια γνωστή και κοινή παράδοση σε μια κουλτούρα, και το οποίο μεταφράζεται σε μια άλλη που δεν έχει καθόλου παράδοση στο συγκεκριμένο είδος. Εδώ μπορεί οι επινοήσεις του μεταφραστή να χρειαστεί να είναι πιο δημιουργικές απ' αυτές του συγγραφέα)

Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο σημείο: Για να υπάρχει μεταφραστής πρέπει επίσης φυσικά να υπάρχει καταρχάς μία γλώσσα: η μητρική του. Έχοντας ήδη δει τον κόσμο μέσα απ' αυτήν, θα προσπαθήσει μετά να τον δει και μέσα από μια άλλη ή άλλες. Όμως, σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό το κάνουν και οι συγγραφείς/συντάκτες: στη λογοτεχνία ο συγγραφέας δεν γράφει μόνο για τον εαυτό του και τους συν αυτώ, γράφει και για τους άλλους (άλλες κοινωνικές τάξεις, άτομα του άλλου φύλου, άλλης θρησκείας κλπ.) και καλείται κατά κάποιον τρόπο να τους παρουσιάσει στη δική του ομάδα, να μεσολαβήσει. Όταν πριν από αρκετά χρόνια επιχείρησα να διαβάσω στα αγγλικά το _Μαντολίνο του Λοχαγού Κορέλι_, είχα παρατηρήσει πόσο άγαρμπα μεταφράζει ο συγγραφέας το ελληνικό χιούμορ στο βιβλίο του. Ο πατέρας της Πελαγίας, που τώρα δε θυμάμαι πώς λέγεται, έκανε τόσο αγγλικά αστεία που μου ήταν αδύνατο να γελάσω απ' την τσατίλα μου. Το βιβλίο το παράτησα, και έφταιγε η «μετάφραση» (όχι μόνο στο χιούμορ). 

Κι άλλη μία διευκρίνιση: εγώ πιο πολύ είχα στο μυαλό μου τη σύγκριση της _διαδικασίας _μετάφρασης και της _διαδικασίας _συγγραφής, όχι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ούτε τους ρόλους μεταφραστή-συγγραφέα. Και για να μην επαναλαμβάνω πράγματα που έχουν ειπωθεί, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον τρόπο που θέτει το ζήτημα ο Costas παραπάνω και με τα ερωτήματά του. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που λέει εκεί και το παραφράζω: εφόσον εβδομήντα μεταφραστές θα φτιάξουν εβδομήντα διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις (και όχι μία, όπως λέει ο μύθος για τους Εβδομήκοντα) υπάρχει εξ ορισμού δημιουργία. Όχι όμως απαραίτητα καλλιτεχνική: δημιουργία κειμένων, άρα δημιουργία σημασίας, νοήματος, ύφους, ιδεολογίας, επικοινωνίας.

Ε, ρε, και να είχα χρόνο, ε; :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Επανέρχομαι όχι με γερμανική σχολή, αλλά με ένα απλό παράδειγμα το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ για να εξηγήσω τις διάφορες θεωρίες της μετάφρασης. Παίρνουμε τη λέξη Coca-Cola και θέλουμε να τη μεταφράσουμε (εννοείται ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι).
> [...]


 
Καλημέρα.

Γυρίζω λίγο πίσω τη συζήτηση, επειδή όλες οι θεωρίες στην πράξη κρίνονται, επειδή ο μάστορας (ή τεχνίτης ή craftsman, αν θέλετε) στη δουλειά δείχνει τη μαστοριά του και όχι στις θεωρίες που αραδιάζει κι επειδή _"θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, στην πράξη όμως διαφέρουν"_ (αυτοτσιτάρομαι ανερυθρίαστα *πάντα ;-*). 
Για το παράδειγμα με τα αναψυκτικά, ρίξτε μια ματιά (και τον οβολό σας, όσοι δεν το έχετε κάνει ήδη και προαιρείστε) εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4740



nickel said:


> [...]
> *Για να υπάρχει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας, πρέπει να υπάρχει γλώσσα — μία γλώσσα. Για να υπάρχει μεταφραστής, πρέπει να προϋπάρξει ομιλητής ή συγγραφέας και να υπάρχουν δύο γλώσσες.* Είναι ή δεν είναι δύο ρόλοι εντελώς διαφορετικοί στον πυρήνα της ύπαρξής τους;


Για το θέμα της συζήτησης και με αφορμή τη σχετικά πρόσφατη απεργία των σεναριογράφων στις ΗΠΑ που καθήλωσε στο οροπέδιο, κόλλησε στο πλατό, απείλησε με στασιμότητα την πανίσχυρη βιομηχανία του Χόλιγουντ, να βάλω κι εγώ μια φιτιλιά από τα χωράφια μου (τον υποτιτλισμό κυρίως, αν και δεν περιορίζομαι στη μονοκαλλιέργεια):
Ο σεναριογράφος γράφει ένα σενάριο μετατρέποντας σε κείμενο τις εικόνες που έχει στο νου του, σαφώς προσανατολισμένος στην εικόνα και τις άλλες δυνατότητες που του προσφέρει το μέσο. Έρχεται στη συνέχεια ο σκηνοθέτης και μεταπλάθει αυτό το κείμενο σε εικόνα και ήχο. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ο σεναριογράφος και ο σκηνοθέτης κάνουν παρόμοια δουλειά; 
Για να μην περιπλέξω ακόμη περισσότερο τα πράγματα εξετάζοντας την περίπτωση της διασκευής λογοτεχνικού έργου σε κινηματογραφικό σενάριο και τελικά σε ταινία.

Επίσης, επειδή η ελαφρότητα είναι κάτι που μάθατε να περιμένετε από μένα (ελπίζω μόνο να μην τη θεωρείτε αβάσταχτη), ένα σχετικό ανέκδοτο.

Πάω να κουβαλήσω βάρη τώρα, μπας και αποβάλω λίγη από την ελαφρότητά μου. 
Σφίχτερμαν θα με κάνει τούτη η μετακόμιση. :-(


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, anef, στο σχόλιό σου ότι έχουμε στο μυαλό μας τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Καλώς ή κακώς, όμως, εκεί εντοπίζεται το θέμα συζήτησής μας, όσον αφορά στη διάκριση μεταφραστή-συγγραφέα. 

Καλές είναι οι θεωρίες, αλλά, όπως εύστοχα παρατηρεί ο δαεμάνος, στην πράξη κρίνονται όλοι. Πάντως το να τις ξέρεις δεν κάνει κακό και για να γίνει πράξη η πράξη, όπως την ξέρουμε σήμερα, κάποιοι σκέφτηκαν τη θεωρία και φιλοσόφησαν το θέμα πρώτα. Απλώς το ζητούμενο είναι να πηγαίνουν μαζί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι δεν προηγήθηκε η θεωρία, Αζ: οι άνθρωποι μεταφράζουν αιώνες τώρα, από τότε που μάλλον δεν είχαν καν υποψιαστεί τι ακριβώς κάνουν. Η θεωρία ήρθε αργότερα, για να περιγράψει τη διαδικασία. Είναι χρήσιμο να την ξέρεις, ωστόσο κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχει και μία παράμετρος που δύσκολα διδάσκεται: το ένστικτο. Γιατί τη στιγμή που θα δεις αυτήν την κόκα κόλα του παραδείγματός σου, δεν ανοίγεις τα βιβλία να δεις σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το παράδειγμα που έχεις μπροστά σου, αλλά μάλλον κάνεις μια διεργασία παρόμοια με αυτή που περιγράφει ο Θέμης στο μήνυμά του, η οποία είναι μια ικανότητα που κυρίως με την εμπειρία την αποκτάμε, νομίζω.

Πού να μην είχα σπουδάσει και μετάφραση...


----------



## anef (Oct 21, 2010)

@ azimuthios: Καμιά αντίρρηση να περιοριστεί η συζήτηση στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Απλώς εγώ θα την έθετα διαφορετικά. 

Τα ζητήματα αυτά πάντως δεν τα βλέπω ως θεωρία μόνο, με την έννοια που λέμε «αυτά είναι θεωρίες». Έχουν πρακτικές συνέπειες. Αν θεωρείς π.χ. ότι ως μεταφραστής παράγεις νόημα ή ιδεολογία, ξέρεις ακριβώς τι κάνεις όταν μεταφράζεις το Macedonia ως Σκόπια ή ως Μακεδονία, για να περιοριστώ σ' ένα παράδειγμα που αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2010)

Καμία αντίρρηση και πάλι ότι δεν προηγήθηκε η θεωρία. Αν το συζητούσαμε από κοντά θα το έλεγα αμέσως μετά αλλά στα ποστ δεν γίνεται πια να τα λες όλα και με όσο χρόνο θέλεις. 

Διευκρινίζω και ευχαριστώ την Παλάβρα. Δεν προηγήθηκε η θεωρία, καθώς οι άνθρωποι μεταφράζουν αιώνες τώρα. Κάθε τωρινή επιλογή των μεταφραστών όμως εντάσσεται θέλοντας και μη σε μια σύγχρονη θεωρία, αφού πλέον υπάρχουν και είτε τις σπουδάζουμε είτε όχι είναι εκεί για όποιον θέλει να τις διαβάσει και να αιτιολογήσει την πράξη του. Επομένως, ξαναλέω πως μιλούσα για τη σύγχρονη μετάφραση και όχι για την ιστορία της. Αναμφίβολα, όμως, αυτό που κάνουμε όλοι είναι να αναλύουμε τις σκέψεις και τις επιλογές μας στον εαυτό μας την ώρα που μεταφράζουμε και κάπως έτσι ξεπήδησαν οι θεωρίες. 

Το άτιμο το ταλέντο δεν διδάσκεται, όντως. Έχουν περάσει αρκετοί φοιτητές από τα χέρια μου σε διάφορα πανεπιστήμια και σε κάθε τάξη μου παιδιά με ένστικτο και ταλέντο υπήρχαν από 0 έως 2. Είναι θέμα ευστροφίας, αντίληψης, κουλτούρας, ευρυμάθειας, ενδιαφέροντος, τα οποία δεν μπορούν να διδαχθούν.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 25, 2010)

Βρήκα κάτι ωραίο κατά τη γνώμη μου από τα 1600 σχετικά με τη διάκριση μεταφραστή/συγγραφέα και το παραθέτω προς ευχαρίστησή σας: 

'Tis true, Composing is the nobler Part,
But good Translation is no Easie Art,
For the materials have long since been found,
Yet both your Fancy and your Hands are bound,
And by improving what was writ before,
Invention labours less, but Judgement more. 
Each poet with a different talent writes,
One praises, one instructs, another bites. 
Horace did ne'er aspire to Epick Bays,
Nor lofty Maro stoop to Lyrick Lays. 
Examine how your Humour is inclin'd,
And which the Ruling Passion of your Mind; 

Then seek a Poet who your ways does bend,
And choose an Author as you choose a Friend; 
United by this sympathetick Bond,
You grow familiar, intimate and fond. 
Your Thoughts, your Words, your Stiles, your Souls agree,
No longer his Interpreter, but He. 

The Earl of Roscommon (1633-85) 

Και 

Ι was too young in the crime of art to ask myself: Is it healthy for a poet to translate? Is it true that translating is next to Poetry-ness, a good piece of work while waiting for the Visitation? 

Ralph Nelson, "Confessions of a Translator"


----------

